# Under The Dome



## toobs

Under The Dome starts on Monday, 6/24/13 on CBS.

Can't wait. The book was great.


----------



## yosoyellobo

Looking forward to it.


----------



## toobs

Have you heard that it will just be a mini series?


----------



## Laxguy

No, haven't heard, but I see there are 13 eps planned at this point.


----------



## toobs

Hopefully, it will end at 13 because for those who already read the book (1 book), we already know the ending. I really hope that they don't drag it on after the first 13.


----------



## MysteryMan

toobs said:


> Under The Dome starts on Monday, 6/24/13 on CBS.
> 
> Can't wait. The book was great.


Yes it was. I have my Genie set to record the series.


----------



## trainman

Some info in this Entertainment Weekly article from a couple months ago -- it will be different from the book in some ways, and it apparently will _not_ be neatly wrapped up by the 13th episode.


----------



## dpeters11

He also just did an AMA on Reddit. 

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1gqzn2


----------



## Church AV Guy

toobs said:


> Hopefully, it will end at 13 because for those who already read the book (1 book), we already know the ending. I really hope that they don't drag it on after the first 13.


The rumor is that King completely rewrote the ending so it is nothing like the book, and allows for a continuing story line if the ratings are good.


----------



## Henry

yosoyellobo said:


> Looking forward to it.


+1


----------



## EdJ

toobs said:


> Hopefully, it will end at 13 because for those who already read the book (1 book), we already know the ending. I really hope that they don't drag it on after the first 13.


Yes, but we all know that the book is a mere suggestion of how the story line will go. Often the book only supplies the main character and location. After that, it is all different... If I have read the book I have NEVER been happy with the movie or TV program it generated.


----------



## longrider

EdJ said:


> Yes, but we all know that the book is a mere suggestion of how the story line will go. Often the book only supplies the main character and location. After that, it is all different.


+1. After really enjoying the SyFy series Haven I had to find the the book it was based on, The Colorado Kid. Only some characters and the location carried over, even the main element of the story line in Haven, the Troubles, was only hinted at in the book.


----------



## dpeters11

Yes, but we all know that the book is a mere suggestion of how the story line will go. Often the book only supplies the main character and location. After that, it is all different... If I have read the book I have NEVER been happy with the movie or TV program it generated.


As Stephen King adaptations go, Misery and Shawshank were excellent. I think Dead Zone was as well, but it's been a while since I've seen that one.


----------



## toobs

Pet Sematary.


----------



## Drucifer

I thought _The Stand_ adaptation was pretty good.


----------



## toobs

The Shinning, the tv version was really good.


----------



## yosoyellobo

toobs said:


> The Shinning, the tv version was really good.


Miss that one.


----------



## toobs

Its more true to the book.


----------



## mrro82

Stand By Me


----------



## ThomasM

Well, knowing CBS (and the other networks), if the ratings aren't spectacular it will quickly move to Saturday night and get pre-empted all the time by reruns of their other shows. Or maybe it will suddenly disappear only to reappear in a few months (can you say "666"?).


----------



## renbutler

The pilot was all right. Kind of mindless summer entertainment.

I'll probably watch again next week. It wasn't exactly gripping though.

The wife called it "kind of dumb," I believe.


----------



## Maruuk

Missed recording it tonight, anybody know if there's any repeat showings?


----------



## Henry

It's in the can ... we'll probably watch it in the next few days.

Should we even bother?


----------



## yosoyellobo

Greatly enjoy last night show. Glad I had not read the book.


----------



## mrro82

I enjoyed the first episode. Looking forward to the next episode.


----------



## Henry

Thanks, guys ... that's good enough for me.


----------



## TBoneit

Color me unimpressed. I will probably watch the second episode to see if it gets better, if not, Bye.


----------



## TomCat

OK, well now it's out there. Strong cast, nice execution, and nice chilling hints at who's naughty and who's nice. Rachelle Lefever and Britt Robertson can't be beat. Jeff Fahey, who has probably been in a couple of King productions, is also great. Dean Norris and Mike Vogel seem promising. The "cow" was off the hook, as was the delivery truck scene. A perfect summer guilty pleasure.

I was a little confused by the Angie character; first she's a waitress and later she's a candy striper. I guess you can be both at that age, but I had to see her name tag to verify that it was the same girl; they looked the same but somehow different (her hair looks longer as a candy striper and the coloration is even different). She was wearing completely different clothes yet the time frame seems to span just a single day. Went back to watch that twice; still just as confused. It made me suspect that those scenes by the dumpster were from a completely different episode, actually, and were re-edited together later for whatever reason. Except they were not, according to the plot.

But a minor continuity error is acceptable, it just should never happen to that level of confusion in a pilot where you are trying to establish character identity. I watched a ep of _Californication _the other day where it was night time on the beach, and Hank and his girl _du jour _walk into the house from there, except sunlight is streaming in like its 2:30 in the afternoon. Pretty bush league.

What is fascinating about Steven King adaptations is that every movie (and I've seen most) was actually very good, while every TV show is actually usually pretty disappointing. Some have been OK, I guess. I liked _The Langoliers _and that one about the winter storm; _Haven_, not so much.

But this looks like the typical King technique of creating that "Lifeboat" claustrophobia, placing everyone under stress, and they seeing how everyone reacts, and that precept has usually been the at the center of the stories that don't fare as well as the others that do.

But why nitpick? It's great fun right now, and it will either hold up, meaning I will be there next summer for "Dome 2", or it will fall apart, meaning I won't make it past ep 6. But so far, highly recommended.


----------



## Maruuk

No repeat showing?


----------



## renbutler

Looks like it will be repeated Sunday, June 30 at 9 p.m.


----------



## lparsons21

I have read the book and enjoyed it. I also am watching this series and so far I'm liking what I'm seeing.


----------



## Maruuk

Ah, thanks Ren!


----------



## oldschoolecw

Just watched it, not bad, have it season passed


----------



## frederic1943

TomCat said:


> I was a little confused by the Angie character; first she's a waitress and later she's a candy striper. I guess you can be both at that age, but I had to see her name tag to verify that it was the same girl; they looked the same but somehow different (her hair looks longer as a candy striper and the coloration is even different). She was wearing completely different clothes yet the time frame seems to span just a single day. Went back to watch that twice; still just as confused. It made me suspect that those scenes by the dumpster were from a completely different episode, actually, and were re-edited together later for whatever reason. Except they were not, according to the plot..


Actually it does make sense. When she was dressed as a waitress it was before the dome. When she was dressed as a candy striper was after the dome. With all the injuries after the dome came down the hospital would have called in everybody who could help.


----------



## tsmacro

It was good enough that I didn't delete my timer. Not sure if it'll be on the top of my list to watch right away but I'll probably do what I do with a lot of series and let it build up a few eps and then watch 2, 3, 4 in a row some evening.


----------



## Jaspear

When I read the book last summer, Dean Norris was exactly the guy I had in my mind's eye for 'Big' Jim Rennie. The casting director hit the mark on that one!


----------



## yosoyellobo

The reason I have not read the book is I want to see how my own teories about what is happening work out.


----------



## armophob

One thing kind of irritated me. Why is there wind under the dome? In one of the final scenes her hair is blowing all over the place. Kind of took away from the "pretend there is a dome up there".


----------



## renbutler

Weather wouldn't stop just because they're in a dome. It's a large-enough area that it could become its own ecosystem. For one thing, the sun is still shining through, heating the air -- which causes it to rise. There also appears to be a significant body of water near the radio station.

You probably wouldn't see any cold fronts and thunderstorms roll through, but you could still see rain if the existing water evaporated and then condensed.


----------



## pablo

The environmental issue is a major theme in the novel. The first episode was better than expected. Many differences with the source material, so it'll be interesting to see how it goes.


----------



## Henry

Watched it. It's ok, I guess. Two or three more eps will tell the story.


----------



## pablo

King on the topic of book vs. TV series: http://www.stephenking.com/community/showthread.php/29660-Message-from-Steve-about-changes-in-UTD


----------



## gilviv

Liked it! Confusion about the waitress/Candy stripper(guess she's both) other than that, liked it, hope CBS keeps it around unlike "Jericho" :nono2: .


----------



## renbutler

gilviv said:


> Liked it! Confusion about the waitress/Candy *stripper* ...


I must have missed that part. :eek2:

:righton:


----------



## toobs

Henry said:


> Watched it. It's ok, I guess. Two or three more eps will tell the story.


I haven't watched it yet. I'm waiting to record a few more and than start watching it.


----------



## Henry

toobs said:


> I haven't watched it yet. I'm waiting to record a few more and than start watching it.


That's a good plan, toobs. It's not bad ... and maybe the continuity of having two or three episodes in the can will help you enjoy it more.


----------



## James Long

renbutler said:


> Liked it! Confusion about the waitress/Candy *stripper* ...
> 
> 
> 
> I must have missed that part. :eek2:
> 
> :righton:
Click to expand...

There was a waitress who started out naked and put on her uniform. Just watch in reverse.


----------



## oldschoolecw

James Long said:


> There was a waitress who started out naked and put on her uniform. Just watch in reverse.





James Long said:


> There was a waitress who started out naked and put on her uniform. Just watch in reverse.


You just gave away a spoiler :rotfl:

Joking :righton:


----------



## Supramom2000

I surprisingly liked it. I didn't expect to. Looking forward to more summer entertainment!


----------



## Laxguy

Maruuk said:


> Missed recording it tonight, anybody know if there's any repeat showings?


VOD, crumby resolution and no FF, but it beats the alternative.


----------



## Nick

Two eps in, I'm not impressed. The 'dome' is a gimmick that will grow old fast; the writing is bush league and some of the actor's deliveries are reminiscent of a high school play. Even the fire scene, which should have been tense and exciting was amateurish. Finally, the girl being locked in the fallout shelter seems to be an afterthought, but it's not working, at least not for me. Sadly, the best part of the show is the cow, but I don't think it's going very far. 

"The Dome" is far too predictable -- far below CBS' usual high standards for drama.


----------



## Laxguy

I can't disagree, but I'll go another ep or two at least. 

Did anyone think to watch where the smoke went when the house was burning? Nooooooo.

In the plane crash (first ep) virtually all pieces of the light plane were burning, even the bits hanging in the tree. Not impossible to ignite the fuel in a crash, of course, but every single fragment??

The girl in the fallout shelter could be in any drama, and exist entirely without the dome. Even though it's trite, I do wonder: What will happen with her?


----------



## longrider

Its not the greatest but I ma not giving up yet. I do want to see where they go with the mystery of what do the city councilman, priest, and (now dead) police officer all know or do which seems to be tied in to the dome?


----------



## Laxguy

I'm curious, too, about the massive stockpiling of propane. Anyone got a theory??

Gives new meaning to the phrase, 
"Now we're cooking with gas." !


----------



## sigma1914

It's funny to me when people question reality for shows not even realistic.It's a freaking dome, not real, and a work of fiction. Suspend reality and try enjoying the show.

As for Nick saying the dome is a gimmick... Well, yeah and it's the premise of the series.


----------



## Laxguy

Not questioning the "reality" of the dome at all. The dome can do what it wants. Note I haven't mentioned the bloody hand print on the force field! I'm not even thinking about it at all! Really, completely gone from my consciousness! 

i like noting and questioning the verity of physics as depicted in the show, as I do with other shows whether wholly, partially or not at all based in reality. Some people do this well, others don't notice, with all manner of in between takes. 

Now, who has a theory on the propane!?


----------



## Laxguy

sigma1914 said:


> It's funny to me when people question reality for shows not even realistic.It's a freaking dome, not real, and a work of fiction. Suspend reality and try enjoying the show.


I believe a show can be based on an impossible theory, but it must be true to that theory, and that external happenings are pretty much true to real life.

Perhaps there are exceptions in some very well made films?


----------



## jimmie57

Laxguy said:


> Not questioning the "reality" of the dome at all. The dome can do what it wants. Note I haven't mentioned the bloody hand print on the force field! I'm not even thinking about it at all! Really, completely gone from my consciousness!
> 
> i like noting and questioning the verity of physics as depicted in the show, as I do with other shows whether wholly, partially or not at all based in reality. Some people do this well, others don't notice, with all manner of in between takes.
> 
> Now, who has a theory on the propane!?


Dis you notice that the line that cut the cow in half was almost non existent and the line going thru buildings and the woods was about 2 feet wide ?


----------



## Laxguy

jimmie57 said:


> Dis you notice that the line that cut the cow in half was almost non existent and the line going thru buildings and the woods was about 2 feet wide ?


Yes, sure did, but it didn't bother me, as that was just a detail in CGI (as well as a sometimes crooked line), unlike the plane crash, where they took pains to add details that aren't realistic.

OK?! Now, back to the propane- anyone got a theory?

Or a theory on who/what is causing the force field?

_No longer, "how high the moon", but "How high the dome!"....._


----------



## lugnutathome

Where's Hank Hill when you need him? :smoking:

Space aliens that breathe propane?

Don "or a real flash in the dome final episode" Bolton



Laxguy said:


> Not questioning the "reality" of the dome at all. The dome can do what it wants. Note I haven't mentioned the bloody hand print on the force field! I'm not even thinking about it at all! Really, completely gone from my consciousness!
> 
> i like noting and questioning the verity of physics as depicted in the show, as I do with other shows whether wholly, partially or not at all based in reality. Some people do this well, others don't notice, with all manner of in between takes.
> 
> Now, who has a theory on the propane!?


----------



## Laxguy

Ah, that must be it!! So, who's the inside guy who's setting them up? What's his payoff? Eternal life? :hurah:


----------



## James Long

Laxguy said:


> Not questioning the "reality" of the dome at all.


Mysterious are the ways of the force (field).

And yes, the Lord did work in a mysterious way.


----------



## TomCat

frederic1943 said:


> Actually it does make sense. When she was dressed as a waitress it was before the dome. When she was dressed as a candy striper was after the dome. With all the injuries after the dome came down the hospital would have called in everybody who could help.


OK, that helps. Thanks for that.

I've noticed folks on the internet commenting about the cow and how "the biology seemed a little, ...off?". Yeah, OK, count me in on that. It was still the visual highlight of probably the entire series, and I would have loved to have been the lowly scrub who offhandedly mentioned that idea to the writers and then watched them piss themselves jumping all over it. It's twice the fun with moments like that. No cow split? Take away two of its 5 stars.

But it also would not have been too difficult to have an intern or PA google some MRI electronic slices of human bodies or maybe even dead cows that must be freely available somewhere on the internet, to get some guidance in how to construct that SFX. But, they saved ten bucks and didn't. So what. It's popcorn TV, and I guess we should probably not split every hair (pun intended) for continuity errors or other gaffes. Still fun.

One nit to pick; the scheduling. It feels like an 8 o'clock show, and not so much like a 10 o'clock show. But then I guess if it was we would not have shots of teens fornicating (not that I _needed _that shot, really.....changing subject now).

In complete_ non sequitor_, if Rachelle Lefevre makes it through the entire series, I guess I probably will too.


----------



## yosoyellobo

Laxguy said:


> Yes, sure did, but it didn't bother me, as that was just a detail in CGI (as well as a sometimes crooked line), unlike the plane crash, where they took pains to add details that aren't realistic.
> 
> OK?! Now, back to the propane- anyone got a theory?
> 
> Or a theory on who/what is causing the force field?
> 
> _No longer, "how high the moon", but "How high the dome!"....._


For the hell of it I go with some sort of parallel universes.


----------



## Maruuk

+100 on Rachelle Lefevre. Only reason I watch too. Who cares why they were stockpiling frickin propane? And I bet bet Mother Fletcher down the street is hoarding cardboard. Jeez, King is really phoning it in these days.

What the plot really needs is some sort of inside job element to the dome. Otherwise it's just aliens or some other dimension or whatever that makes no difference. But if townies are secretly involved somehow, it's way more interesting. Hopefully King has at least THAT much writing skill left.


----------



## Laxguy

Well, do you possibly think your inside job criterion might be met by the bloody propane? That part is very much inside, but not necessarily tied to the force field. 

Just asking if anybody is brave or foolish enough to put forward a theory. I would if I had one.


----------



## trainman

Maruuk said:


> Hopefully King has at least THAT much writing skill left.


King isn't responsible for the writing on the show itself, beyond the original idea and characters upon which it's based. The main writer on the show is Brian K. Vaughan, who wrote for "Lost," among others.


----------



## James Long

Laxguy said:


> Just asking if anybody is brave or foolish enough to put forward a theory. I would if I had one.


Feeding the aliens seems to be the best answer so far. Or feeding the alien machine that is creating the dome. But the thought that it is some sort of man made machine and there is a different purpose for the dome than in the book is interesting.

The question is: Once we know why there is a dome and what the propane is for how does the series continue? Doesn't that end the story?

That is one thing I liked about the "Flash Forward" TV series. The answer provided a springboard for more questions (even though the series ended). It was a wrap up that could be extended. How will Under The Dome end?


----------



## Henry

Saw the second episode. Not our cup of tea, I'm afraid.. Timer deleted.


----------



## Maruuk

Well the guy already said the propane was being used to make drugs--same drugs the preacher was high on. Hard to imagine that's related to the dome. Though you can bet the writers are already concocting a plot where the propane is used to blow up "the bad guys" whoever they are. I suppose the plot needs to vary from the book since they want to sell it forward as an ongoing series, so folks who read the book don't necessarily know the TV premise, though it's probably similar. I look at it as mindless Summer escapist fare--contentless and forgettable as a John Mayer song.


----------



## yosoyellobo

John Mayer who?


----------



## Laxguy

Won't find any argument from over here. 

Still, what if the propane was somehow tied in?


----------



## TomCat

Nick said:


> Two eps in, I'm not impressed. The 'dome' is a gimmick that will grow old fast; the writing is bush league and some of the actor's deliveries are reminiscent of a high school play. Even the fire scene, which should have been tense and exciting was amateurish. Finally, the girl being locked in the fallout shelter seems to be an afterthought, but it's not working, at least not for me. Sadly, the best part of the show is the cow, but I don't think it's going very far.
> 
> "The Dome" is far too predictable -- far below CBS' usual high standards for drama.


I can't disagree, although I am still enjoying it. The continuity errors and technical gaffes and WTF? reactions some of these folks are having is pretty hilarious, although I would hate to have them in my bunker when a dome falls here. But you could invent a drinking game regarding those, because there seems to be a lot of them.

Still, its a lot more fun to just laugh and shake your head than it is to nitpick, unless one needs to point this stuff out because it makes them feel less inferior somehow. For example, the owner/publisher of a newspaper doesn't go nuts, barge into a radio station, and start cutting into local broadcasts, at least not in the real world. But we already understood that and don't actually need that pointed out. Again, summer popcorn show, not_ Masterpiece Theatre_. There was a scene underlining that the dome might be somewhat porous, and maybe that is to allay the concerns regarding the greenhouse effect; the laws of physics say it would probably be about 140 degrees in there by now. I know, nitpicking; I promise to stop right now. _Star Wars_ had explosions in outer space that you could hear, although there is no sound in outer space according to Ridley Scott and _Alien_, so there has to be a bit of creative license allowed, I guess.

Changing the subject a little, maybe the idea is to foster the feeling of claustrophobia, but it appears there are no scenes shot outside the dome (which is a huge dramatic opportunity missed, IMO--they need to start the story of what is the reaction from outside of the dome, and they may not get a season 2 to go there). And there are no wide shots, a visual opportunity missed; I would have loved to see a wide shot of the dome with the smoke from the fire piling up at the top.

But honestly, we need something a little more compelling than a panicked bucket brigade.

Also interesting is that other than one scene in the first ep those outside the dome never seem to have any connection with those inside; its almost as if has become a one-way mirror and they can't see them. Maybe they can, but if so, what explains the domer's inability to ever get their attention, other than amateurish storytelling?

Tonight's ep will determine whether I am still on board or will have to begin FFWD-ing through the stupidity.


----------



## James Long

TomCat said:


> Changing the subject a little, maybe the idea is to foster the feeling of claustrophobia, but it appears there are no scenes shot outside the dome (which is a huge dramatic opportunity missed, IMO--they need to start the story of what is the reaction from outside of the dome, and they may not get a season 2 to go there). And there are no wide shots, a visual opportunity missed; I would have loved to see a wide shot of the dome with the smoke from the fire piling up at the top.


There have been some shots outside the dome, but I agree that there is plenty of room for development for the outside folks. Where did the townies who were outside the dome go? The fiance firefighter? Others? Have they been whisked away by the government? There does not seem to be any interaction from outside ... in "real life" I'd expect those trapped outside the dome to be trying to communicate. Especially townies. Signs ... writing on paper and holding it up. Anything.

The limited scenes outside are just background noise ... and we have heard more over the radio than "live" from people outside.

Then again, the series is "under the dome" not "the dome".

There is one recurring "establishing shot" of the dome with lights all around the outside of the base that shows the whole dome ... but it looks too fake to me (too small for all the stuff going on inside). The scale is off. I am glad that they don't show it more.


----------



## oldschoolecw

Maruuk said:


> Well the guy already said the propane was being used to make drugs


I don't remember anyone saying that?


----------



## TomCat

James Long said:


> ...Then again, the series is "under the dome" not "the dome"...


Excellent point taken


----------



## jimmie57

I never see a person on the outside react to a person on the inside. Maybe the people on the outside can not see into the dome.


----------



## larryk

oldschoolecw said:


> I don't remember anyone saying that?


It was in ep #1


----------



## James Long

jimmie57 said:


> I never see a person on the outside react to a person on the inside. Maybe the people on the outside can not see into the dome.


Episode 1 showed the firefighters stopping before hitting the dome and the couple touching the opposite sides of the dome wall. Since then the outsiders have ignored the insiders, apparently including a naked newspaper reporter.

The POV shots from outside the dome show the inside.

It would be interesting if the dome did not allow people on the outside to see in ... perhaps a big mirror ... but the shots up until now show it as crystal clear.

Pink stars are falling in rows.


----------



## Drucifer

I doubt if there will be an episode with anyone not in the dome. This whole series will be only from under the dome perspective.


----------



## Maruuk

Since the mantra is "Pink stars falling in rows" one might suppose the image is of meteorites falling, thus the dome was constructed by alien powers to PROTECT the town from a future cataclysm from the skies.

They made another reference of the propane related to drug production Monday night.

But it is sadly true, so many of these subplots are totally generic and don't connect to or rely on the dome in any way. And the dome just sits there and doesn't add any new twists week after week. Lost always added new twists and clues, Jericho offered new info and clues and such every week. The Dome...just sits there.

But it's Summer and nothing else is on!

And that redhead and the shelter chick are hot...

That super annoying liitle LA teen bee-yatch is NOT. And the shoehorning in of the achingly politically-correct ***** moms is utterly gratuitous and insufferable. Where's my FF button??


----------



## Laxguy

Maruuk said:


> << Snipped bits out >>
> 
> And the shoehorning in of the achingly politically-correct ***** moms is utterly gratuitous and insufferable. Where's my FF button??


Agree- not just on this, but it raised a question in my mind: Are there enough lesbians (or other LGBT!) out there in TV land to be an audience to be catered to?


----------



## Drucifer

Laxguy said:


> Agree- not just on this, but it raised a question in my mind: Are there enough lesbians (or other LGBT!) out there in TV land to be an audience to be catered to?


I'm guessing here, but I suspect any non-visiting lesbians would want to remain in the closet if they lived in that town.


----------



## jimmie57

I noticed that the kid of the lesbian couple did not like it at all to have to tell someone this is her mother and this person is also her mother.
I would suspect that this will happen a lot as time goes on. It is totally unnatural. I have gotten to the point that I now FF over parts of a show that caters to this type of programming.


----------



## MysteryMan

jimmie57 said:


> I noticed that the kid of the lesbian couple did not like it at all to have to tell someone this is her mother and this person is also her mother.
> I would suspect that this will happen a lot as time goes on. It is totally unnatural. I have gotten to the point that I now FF over parts of a show that caters to this type of programming.


I agree. Unfortunately being "Politically Correct" outweighs being uncomfortable or what's unnatural.


----------



## yosoyellobo

jimmie57 said:


> I noticed that the kid of the lesbian couple did not like it at all to have to tell someone this is her mother and this person is also her mother.
> I would suspect that this will happen a lot as time goes on. It is totally unnatural. I have gotten to the point that I now FF over parts of a show that caters to this type of programming.


Two lesbian out of thirty-two characters so far. Who open the gate?


----------



## Maruuk

It's not the presence of alternate lifestyle characters, it's the way they are so artificially and self-consciously jammed into this story. It feels like some suit showed up at a story conference who had just come back from a rainbow coalition media meeting at the White House and the network was getting pressure to cram in MSNBC-friendly characters so they called central casting for a couple of extreme stereotypes. That offends me as an audience member. They have nothing to do with the plot. Good thing sock puppets don't have a minority lobby or we'd have Bert & Ernie smuggling propane into the dome. And the inevitable ******* bar confrontation: "You have a problem with this hand up my ass??"


----------



## TomCat

Maruuk said:


> It's not the presence of alternate lifestyle characters, it's the way they are so artificially and self-consciously jammed into this story. It feels like some suit showed up at a story conference who had just come back from a rainbow coalition media meeting at the White House and the network was getting pressure to cram in MSNBC-friendly characters so they called central casting for a couple of extreme stereotypes. That offends me as an audience member. They have nothing to do with the plot. Good thing sock puppets don't have a minority lobby or we'd have Bert & Ernie smuggling propane into the dome. And the inevitable ******* bar confrontation: "You have a problem with this hand up my ass??"


And earlier...



Maruuk said:


> ...But it is sadly true, so many of these subplots are totally generic and don't connect to or rely on the dome in any way. And the dome just sits there and doesn't add any new twists week after week. Lost always added new twists and clues, Jericho offered new info and clues and such every week. The Dome...just sits there.
> 
> But it's Summer and nothing else is on!
> 
> And that redhead and the shelter chick are hot...
> 
> That super annoying liitle LA teen bee-yatch is NOT. And the shoehorning in of the achingly politically-correct ***** moms is utterly gratuitous and insufferable. Where's my FF button??


Finally, women you find attractive. And I can't diagree; Rachelle Lefevre was hot enough to get me to watch all 8 episodes of _Life on a Stick,_ one of the sillier (but fun) sitcoms in recent memory. She has a number of pretty super attributes, but that hair might be the best hair ever in history; L'Oreal should be knocking down her door. Since you have stopped berating hot chicks for not being hot enough your posts have really been great. Keep it up. I think you summed this up well.

And I almost agreed about the daughter (up until the last episode), but she is growing on me. Wipe off the goth makeup and she's actually pretty cute. Oddly enough, women that start out looking plain to me but start looking better the more you see them are the ones that have staying power, while ironically the ones that turn everyone's heads the first time they walk into a room, well, don't..

On the other topic, personally, I think it does a disservice to the LGBT community when they are protrayed as such insufferable A-holes like they are here. If you are different than most other people but wish you could change their general attitudes about those like you, you have to get your S together and represent. IOW, there is a burden on you larger than on most, because your actions will shape their impressions of those like you.

Back to the show, Dean Norris is playing this pretty heavy-handed, there is nothing subtle about his evil side, and I guess that is the way its done in a show this un-subtle. But that creepy smile of his really makes the hair on the back of my neck stand up. He is either a great actor or stumbled into this role somehow and just happened to get it just right. It is certainly no wonder why Junior is so F'-ed up; I almost feel sorry for him.


----------



## Laxguy

Good points. Rachelle's hair is amazing. Over all she reminds me of another red-headed actress whose face I can see but no name attached at this moment.


----------



## Drucifer

Laxguy said:


> Good points. Rachelle's hair is amazing. Over all she reminds me of another red-headed actress whose face I can see but no name attached at this moment.


The redhead on the _Unforgettable_?


----------



## Laxguy

It was Debra Messing. Interesting actress- when she's hot she's hot, and when she's not, she is NOT!
Lots of different looks, including one with hair in ringlets, a bit like Ms. Rachelle.


----------



## Supramom2000

The British gal on the last couple of seasons of Lost is also a beautiful red-head.


----------



## Supramom2000

A red head I find stunning. Erin Chambers.


----------



## yosoyellobo

Supramom2000 said:


> A red head I find stunning. Erin Chambers.


How do you spell whoa?


----------



## TomCat

Drucifer said:


> The redhead on the _Unforgettable_?


Aussie Poppy Montgomery, who was a blonde for many years on _Without a Trace_. That show and _Unforgettable _were both unwatchable, but she was almost enought to get me to watch them anyway, although I never really did. There are women who are attractive enough to have a show where all they do is recite the phone book, and she is one of them. It would be difficult, arguably, to find many who can top her. Of course a retweaked _Unforgettable _redux is just about to start on CBS; maybe inprovements have brought it above the Mendoza line. Here's hoping.



Laxguy said:


> It was Debra Messing. Interesting actress- when she's hot she's hot, and when she's not, she is NOT!
> Lots of different looks, including one with hair in ringlets, a bit like Ms. Rachelle.


Talk about a girl that could turn heads. She still looks amazing at 45, but if you missed her on _NYPD Blue _at age 26, you were really missing out. She was like a sister of one of the leading characters' wives or something. But, _really _something.



Supramom2000 said:


> The British gal on the last couple of seasons of Lost is also a beautiful red-head.


Rebecca Mader, who always looks good on everything, But she was on a FOX (?) show called _Justice _a few years ago and was really glammed up. I don't think she has looked better anywhere. So good looking I could never follow the plot. It was a pretty good show, too, with a great cast; Victor Garber, Kerr Smith, Eamonn Waiker and others. It was like _Scandal _without a scandal, where they were a law firm of fixer lawyers. But on FOX, 13 and you're out,


----------



## Maruuk

Rebecca Mader does nothing for me (tho great legs), but Erin Chambers and Poppy Montgomery are spellbinding. Who doesn't love a super-cute redhead? Young Debbie Messing was stunning except for bad legs, and that's a dealkiller. Kate Winslet, Keira Knightley and to some extent Emily Blunt are held back from awesomness by this affliction. Sometimes redhead Jennifer Lawrence has terrific legs. Great legs more than make up for a shortage upstairs. But speaking of awesome redheads with killer legs...









Dr......who??


----------



## Laxguy

<image missing>....


----------



## Laxguy

Pink stars falling in rows! I loved how the iPhone camera, set up to record the two teenagers locking hands, could then move to a horizontal axis and perfectly frame them passed out on the floor. Those iPhones are great! must be a beta iOS.....


----------



## James Long

Want a fancy phone? Barbie's ability to play back voicemail was surprising. I can't do that on my phone when I'm in a no service area. 

He must have a phone that stores voicemail on the device.


----------



## Laxguy

I think iPhones may do that. Obviously, one has to have been in a receiving location to have downloaded it.


----------



## MysteryMan

Show has lost it's creditability with me after viewing the latest episode. No one recovers from meningitis as quickly as those people did.


----------



## Laxguy

Interesting. I question many other aspects of many productions, but illnesses and the treatment of them, including recovery time, aren't among them. 

To be clear, I am not saying anyone is right or wrong on what hits them; just interesting to me that there are wide differences.


----------



## jimmie57

This story line could get really old really quick.
I will keep watching it just to view the good looking red head for now.


----------



## Laxguy

And don't forget: Hank has to get back to his job in the DEA so he can catch his brother in law break bad. 

Yes, I am down to watching it for the large gaps in credibility and the lovely ladies. When I started I was hoping for coastal scenes of a quaint Maine fishing village, but noooooo, not even a slab of granite.


----------



## MysteryMan

Laxguy said:


> Interesting. I question many other aspects of many productions, but illnesses and the treatment of them, including recovery time, aren't among them.
> 
> To be clear, I am not saying anyone is right or wrong on what hits them; just interesting to me that there are wide differences.


I'm talking from experience. I had viral meningitis in 1984. Having a severe case of influenza would be a drastic improvement compared to having meningitis and we all know how long it takes to recover from the flu.


----------



## Laxguy

Aha! That then would be something you would be acutely aware of then. I guess I am lucky in that regard; now pretty much aching joints and muscle (what's left!) due to aging.


----------



## Doug Brott

MysteryMan said:


> Show has lost it's creditability with me after viewing the latest episode. No one recovers from meningitis as quickly as those people did.


Since it's Science Fiction .. Perhaps the Dome has super healing power .. remember, we're not talking about reality here.


----------



## Laxguy

My big question is what frequencies can penetrate the 'wall'? Will a wireless CCK work? Video bridge? Cell phone? TV— OTA and/or Satellite? AM or FM? CB radio? Microwaves? UV? 

Some of these may have been answered, but I haven't been paying close attention.


----------



## yosoyellobo

Doug Brott said:


> Since it's Science Fiction .. Perhaps the Dome has super healing power .. remember, we're not talking about reality here.


Agree. Does anybody remembers if the people who got sick had touch the Dome or not.


----------



## RASCAL01

the people who got sick and where hospitalized did not touch the dome. They all got sick from being in an enclosed space.


----------



## Laxguy

They may have had their resistance lowered by lousy writing.......


----------



## toobs

I've been watching Under the Dome and each episode so far feels like the end. It's just okay. 

Its just alright.

You can't compare it with the book.


----------



## Drucifer

toobs said:


> I've been watching Under the Dome and each episode so far feels like the end. It's just okay.
> 
> Its just alright.
> 
> *You can't compare it with the book.*


Books are always better because most of what we visualize comes from our own minds.


----------



## sigma1914

How does the book end? You can PM the answer.


----------



## James Long

sigma1914 said:


> How does the book end? You can PM the answer.


You can also Google the answer. It is on Wikipedia as well.


----------



## sigma1914

James Long said:


> You can also Google the answer. It is on Wikipedia as well.


I'm too lazy to read the book, and you want me to read wiki? lol jk


----------



## Maruuk

People see the dome as a trap, a zoo, a prison. But as we just saw from the missile detonation, it's also a shield, a protector, a sanctuary. We just got a clue that China is very nervous about the US. This may be presaging a world war leaving these folks safe and sound, the last of humanity.


----------



## Laxguy

Any one remember "Gardol"??


----------



## renbutler

I'm not one to pick on inaccuracies. But I am curious:

Does the US REALLY have non-nuclear weapons that are _that _destructive?

I know we have some pretty serious weaponry, but a non-nuke that can level parts of a town and the natural terrain around it?


----------



## MysteryMan

renbutler said:


> I'm not one to pick on inaccuracies. But I am curious:
> 
> Does the US REALLY have non-nuclear weapons that are _that _destructive?
> 
> I know we have some pretty serious weaponry, but a non-nuke that can level parts of a town and the natural terrain around it?


MOAB (Massive Ordnance Air Blast bomb). Weight: 22,600lbs......Length: 30ft......Diameter: 40.5in......Blast Yield: 11tons......In service since 2003.


----------



## Laxguy

OK, could you please help understand what 11 tons of ordnance means in layman's terms. E.g., a square mile of destruction?


----------



## MysteryMan

The MOAB is not a penetrator weapon (Bunker Blaster). It's primarily intended for soft to medium targets covering extended areas.


----------



## kiknwing

Laxguy said:


> OK, could you please help understand what 11 tons of ordnance means in layman's terms. E.g., a square mile of destruction?


The blast radius is 500 ft.


----------



## Laxguy

That's helpful, but what about destruction outside the blast area?


----------



## lugnutathome

Besides congress?

Don "sorry, it just tasked me" Bolton



renbutler said:


> I'm not one to pick on inaccuracies. But I am curious:
> 
> Does the US REALLY have non-nuclear weapons that are _that _destructive?
> 
> I know we have some pretty serious weaponry, but a non-nuke that can level parts of a town and the natural terrain around it?


----------



## renbutler

I know they called it a MOAB, But would it really cause the kind of destruction seen outside the dome?


----------



## Laxguy

Interesting the different takes. I looked slightly askance at the apparent destruction through the Gardol Shield, didn't think of it again, yet what happens to smoke and other pollutants was an issue for me. And how quickly just about everyone was to draw a firearm to enforce something.... And why people could drive cars with impunity in such a confined space, and...and....


----------



## renbutler

Well, that's just the thing: it doesn't really look THAT confined to me. There's a pretty good chunk of real estate and atmosphere under that dome. Long-term, there could be some pollution issues, but I wouldn't expect to see anything significant just a few days in.


----------



## Laxguy

But would you allow all manner of cars and trucks to be driven, fires started, etc.? 

I think not.


----------



## longrider

MysteryMan said:


> MOAB (Massive Ordnance Air Blast bomb). Weight: 22,600lbs......Length: 30ft......Diameter: 40.5in......Blast Yield: 11tons......In service since 2003.


To be honest I preferred the shows definition of MOAB - Mother Of All Bombs


----------



## renbutler

Laxguy said:


> But would you allow all manner of cars and trucks to be driven, fires started, etc.?
> 
> I think not.


What did you say "allow?" Who _allowed _the fire to be started?

If the entrapment were known to continue over an extended period of time, perhaps they would have to reconsider some behavior. As of yet, I don't see anything they're doing wrong in relation to the early stages of their confinement.

They're not in a tiny snow globe.


----------



## James Long

renbutler said:


> I'm not one to pick on inaccuracies. But I am curious:


How did Junior manage to turn on the radio just in time to hear the beginning of the pre-recorded emergency message - the precise moment? Meanwhile the people in the shelter were hearing music.

Why didn't Deputy Esquivel get fried when she first touched the dome (the original separation between her and her boyfriend)? Or did the radio she was wearing not count before we found out that technology kills?

What does the dome taste like?



renbutler said:


> Does the US REALLY have non-nuclear weapons that are _that _destructive?


----------



## Laxguy

James Long said:


> How did Junior manage to turn on the radio just in time to hear the beginning of the pre-recorded emergency message - the precise moment? Meanwhile the people in the shelter were hearing music.
> 
> Why didn't Deputy Esquivel get fried when she first touched the dome (the original separation between her and her boyfriend)? Or did the radio she was wearing not count before we found out that technology kills?
> 
> What does the dome taste like?


The first one I put down in the same category as there always being a perfect parking place for almost every character.

The second one is the magic of the dome, that where there's true deep love, no one dies.....

The dome tastes like glass! Only, unlike glass, there's a chance your tongue will get fried, stuck or just mutilated....

Now, aren't you glad you asked!??


----------



## trainman

James Long said:


> How did Junior manage to turn on the radio just in time to hear the beginning of the pre-recorded emergency message - the precise moment? Meanwhile the people in the shelter were hearing music.


Looked like Phil had taken an audio system into the shelter, so those people weren't listening to the broadcast.

As for Junior happening to tune in just as the message was starting...that's a very frequently used trope of TV/movies, that someone turns on a radio/TV _just_ as the vital information they're "supposed" to be finding out about is being revealed.


----------



## Nick

** * * * * * * BREAKING NEWS! * * * * * * **

The fictional TV series "The Dome" has suffered 
a fatal ratings blow, having been pecked to death 
by hordes of anal-retentive viewers, a fate usually 
reserved for roadside carrion. Film at eleven.


----------



## yosoyellobo

Nick said:


> ** * * * * * * BREAKING NEWS! * * * * * * **
> 
> The fictional TV series "The Dome" has suffered
> a fatal ratings blow, having been pecked to death
> by hordes of anal-retentive viewers, a fate usually
> reserved for roadside carrion. Film at eleven.


----------



## Laxguy

Hey, I resemble that remark!

I won't miss an ep. I am having so much fun with the details. Actual plot, eh, a bit plodding.... when it exists.


----------



## tsmacro

Laxguy said:


> Interesting the different takes. I looked slightly askance at the apparent destruction through the Gardol Shield, didn't think of it again, yet what happens to smoke and other pollutants was an issue for me. And how quickly just about everyone was to draw a firearm to enforce something.... And why people could drive cars with impunity in such a confined space, and...and....


I think the point of the scene where they were spraying the dome from the outside and when the kid held his hand against the dome on the inside and found that his hand got wet was to show the dome was at least somewhat permeable. So if that's the case I would assume pollution could escape.


----------



## Drucifer

And the coming attraction does shows it raining inside the dome. Wonder if they show it from the outside. Because like the water hose test, most of the rain should run off. Which should cause a flood at the base of the dome.


----------



## The Merg

jimmie57 said:


> I never see a person on the outside react to a person on the inside. Maybe the people on the outside can not see into the dome.


Remember that the military was keeping all outsiders away from the dome. There was a reference to a 10 mile perimeter. And I would guess that the soldiers had orders to not respond to anyone inside the dome.

- Merg


----------



## TomCat

Laxguy said:


> Any one remember "Gardol"??


Uhh...I'm going to lie and say no. How old are the both of us anyway, LAX?


----------



## Laxguy

I'll be it's over 120...


----------



## Maruuk

Didn't Bucky Beaver pitch Gardol?? I can definitely see Gardol as a product right out of one of Don Draper's creative meetings.

"It guards you from...ALL. Communists, John Birchers, hippies and ***** riots. Gardol won't allow you to come to any harm. And it contains something precious and personal...a doll!"


----------



## yosoyellobo

Google Gardol just now to find out what everbody was talking about. Got it.


----------



## Laxguy

Yeah, back in the days when something was hurled at you in an ad, there better be real barriers. No CGIs!


----------



## phrelin

I hate admit this, but I remembered this Gardol commercial:

[youtubehd]0TmcS4C0ZF0[/youtubehd]


----------



## Maruuk

Oh yeah, Bucky Beaver was Ipana.


----------



## oldschoolecw

'Under the Dome' renewed for Season 2 on CBS, coming in summer 2014

http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsidethebox/2013/07/under-the-dome-renewed-for-season-2-on-cbs-coming-in-summer-2014.html?track=zap2it-email-newsletter-July292013


----------



## TomCat

Yay! That means they have to start taking this seriously and craft a 2nd and 3rd act that won't bore us to death and drive us away. I guess it also means that dome isn't going anywhere soon. One other thing it means, is that the writers can concentrate on writing and not looking for other jobs.

So Gardol was probably.....fluoride?

All BS then and all BS still today. Not that fluoride isn't effective, it is. But I spent some time in the toothpaste aisle the other day; according to the hype printed on the containers and boxes, there are about half a dozen wonderful things that various toothpastes can do in various combinations. But if you read the ingredients there are only 3 things in them, only 1 or 2 in most. Most prevalent is fluoride, second is some other ingredient that doesn't seem to do much according to the internet, and least prevalent is that stuff that dulls the sensitivity of sensitive teeth. Some companies _<ahem! Colgate ahem!>_ have 8 or 9 different toothpastes out that all do different things, which is hard to swallow (no pun) since they all have exactly the same ingredients in them. But if you believed what they say on the box toothpaste can cure cancer. It can whiten, prevent tartar, prevent gum disease, prevent cavities, and two or three other amazing things; even the ones that really only contain fluoride.


----------



## James Long

Gardol is sodium lauroyl sarcosinate ...
http://www.interfaces.com/blog/2013/05/do-you-remember-gardol/

"Sodium lauroyl sarcosinate (INCI), also known as sarkosyl, is an ionic surfactant derived from sarcosine, used as a foaming and cleansing agent in shampoo, shaving foam and foam wash products."
Wiki


----------



## Laxguy

Whoever could forsee it could not only stop coconuts from hitting a guy, but could envelop an entire town and be impervious to gunfire, huge bombs and Lord knows what else. 

I am betting they'll find that mayonnaise will dissolve the barrier..... next year!


----------



## Henry

oldschoolecw said:


> 'Under the Dome' renewed for Season 2 on CBS, coming in summer 2014
> 
> http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsidethebox/2013/07/under-the-dome-renewed-for-season-2-on-cbs-coming-in-summer-2014.html?track=zap2it-email-newsletter-July292013


Well wattayouknow ... prime-time soaps are back!


----------



## Supramom2000

I bailed on it. Found I had 4 episodes built up and no desire to catch up on them.


----------



## Laxguy

They never left; Downton Abby counts, too!


----------



## Henry

Laxguy said:


> They never left; Downton Abby counts, too!


I wouldn't know, Lax ... I don't watch that either.


----------



## oldschoolecw

Henry said:


> I wouldn't know, Lax ... I don't watch that either.


I never watched it until my Mother came over one day and asked if she could watch a few episodes on NetFlix that she had missed and I was like sure you can. Well I became hooked right away, it's a brilliant show once again from the BBC. I watched all 3 seasons in a 2 week span from NetFlix and PBS VOD. Try it out


----------



## Henry

oldschoolecw said:


> I never watched it until my Mother came over one day and asked if she could watch a few episodes on NetFlix that she had missed and I was like sure you can. Well I became hooked right away, it's a brilliant show once again from the BBC. I watched all 3 seasons in a 2 week span from NetFlix and PBS VOD. Try it out


Sure will, schooler. My late father-in-law came to visit one year and asked if he could watch Judge Judy. Well, it took me two years to shake free of her. :grin:


----------



## Laxguy

Calling D'ton just a soap in unfair (calling it on me). Lots of historical goodies, pretty women, nice cribs!


----------



## Henry

Laxguy said:


> Calling D'ton just a soap in unfair (calling it on me). Lots of historical goodies, pretty women, nice cribs!


I will give it a try, Lax. Hope they don't have any domes in it. :righton:


----------



## Laxguy

They do! I think there are a couple in the terrariums....  Or maybe solariums. Or sanitariums....


----------



## Henry

Laxguy said:


> They do! I think there are a couple in the terrariums....  Or maybe solariums. Or sanitariums....


I was afraid of that... :shrug:


----------



## Maruuk

Hey, how did they go to the dome last night and see nice green and no destruction outside the dome?? The scene where the kids lost their RF interference by touching the dome together. There was ZERO destruction outside the dome! Major continuity blunder or what?


----------



## The Merg

Hey, how did they go to the dome last night and see nice green and no destruction outside the dome?? The scene where the kids lost their RF interference by touching the dome together. There was ZERO destruction outside the dome! Major continuity blunder or what?


A different side of the dome. The missile hit one side.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## phrelin

Despite all its flaws, the final ratings for Monday 10:00pm were:

CBS - "Under the Dome" 11.41 million viewers including a 2.8 rating for 18-49
ABC - "Mistresses" 3.96 million viewers including a 1.2 rating for 18-49
NBC - "Siberia" 1.93 million viewers including a 0.7 rating for 18-49

The viewers have spoken and unfortunately I have to admit "Under the Dome" is the only one of those shows I'm recording and we're watching it.

I loved the UK version of "Mistresses" and I think the ABC version stinks. And "Siberia", it's *N*o*B*ody *C*ares. I think the premise had promise. Perhaps it's doing ok in Russia and the Ukraine, the only other countries it has distribution.


----------



## Laxguy

How far have we fallen? I am also watching. 

Funny thing to night- I FF through a bunch of commercials, and see headlines about a big propane explosion, put out as if it were a TV broadcast about events in the Dome. Except it's about the Florida event, and is real.


----------



## Maruuk

Scary thing is, Big Jim was also hoarding the propane in FLA...


----------



## Maruuk

BTW, what was the point of the missile/bomb? Why were they willing to potentially kill everybody in town? For what?


----------



## James Long

Maruuk said:


> BTW, what was the point of the missile/bomb? Why were they willing to potentially kill everybody in town? For what?


The dome is affecting the world outside (hence the butterflies being thrown off course and being attracted to it). The outsiders needed to get rid of it at any cost - even if it meant killing those inside.


----------



## Nick

The gubmint doesn't like and will destroy anything it doesn't understand and can't control.


----------



## Laxguy

The rest of the entire world has run out of propane and there's that big stash inside The Dome.....


----------



## Maruuk

I had heard that line about the magnetic field but that hardly seems enough justification to wipe out a whole town! Pretty weak writing.


----------



## tsmacro

Maruuk said:


> I had heard that line about the magnetic field but that hardly seems enough justification to wipe out a whole town! Pretty weak writing.


Of course they also talked about how China almost declared war because they thought the USA had developed a missile shield so could be they're trying to show the world that they aren't responsible for it and want it gone too as a way of defusing international tensions.


----------



## yosoyellobo

tsmacro said:


> Of course they also talked about how China almost declared war because they thought the USA had developed a missile shield so could be they're trying to show the world that they aren't responsible for it and want it gone too as a way of defusing international tensions.


Sounds like Seven Days In May.


----------



## James Long

Maruuk said:


> I had heard that line about the magnetic field but that hardly seems enough justification to wipe out a whole town! Pretty weak writing.


Then don't watch.


----------



## Maruuk

Then don't post.


----------



## jdskycaster

The amount of wind in the dome is a stretch but what bothers me more is the river inside of a completely closed environment. Should have flooded the town or at least a very large area. My daughter and I may watch one more episode but she was ready to throw in the towel after the last one did nothing to improve the plot. Everyone suddenly deciding to raid the stores was just silly. That would have happened in the first hour when everyone realized they were not getting out.


----------



## Laxguy

But the gun happy law enforcement officers and Hank, the FBI man from *Breaking Bad,* would be a big deterrent to early raids. 

Yes, there are more holes in this than a fine Swiss cheese, but I am sticking with it for now.


----------



## oldschoolecw

Laxguy said:


> But the gun happy law enforcement officers and Hank, the FBI man from *Breaking Bad,* would be a big deterrent to early raids.
> 
> Yes, there are more holes in this than a fine Swiss cheese, but I am sticking with it for now.


How can there be holes? You are aware this story we are watching is fiction? :righton:


----------



## Laxguy

OMG! It is!?! 
I thought it was CNN.


:hurah:

In any event, even fiction ought to have some internal integrity...


----------



## oldschoolecw

Laxguy said:


> OMG! It is!?!
> I thought it was CNN.
> 
> :hurah:
> 
> In any event, even fiction ought to have some internal integrity...


I hear you, but look and watch it as it's meant to be

Fiction 
http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/fiction?s=t

1.
the class of literature comprising works of imaginative narration, especially in prose form.

2.
works of this class, as novels or short stories: detective fiction.

3.
something feigned, invented, or imagined; a made-up story: We've all heard the fiction of her being indelicate health.

4.
the act of feigning, inventing, or imagining.

5.
an imaginary thing or event, postulated for the purposes of argument or explanation.

Synonyms 
3. fable, fantasy. Fiction, fabrication, figment suggest a story that is without basis in reality. Fiction suggests a story invented and fashioned either to entertain or to deceive: clever fiction; pure fiction. Fabrication applies particularly to a false but carefully invented statement or series of statements, in which some truth is sometimes interwoven, the whole usually intended to deceive: fabrications to lure speculators. Figment applies to a tale, idea, or statement often made up to explain, justify, or glorify oneself: His rich uncle was a figment of his imagination.


----------



## The Merg

How can there be holes? You are aware this story we are watching is fiction? :righton:


I believe that LaxGuy is referring to plot holes in the story. Even stories of fiction should hold true to the universe they are in.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Maruuk

There are some inconsistencies and tedious characters like the ***** moms, but bottom line, it's Summer and there's nothing else on! And the redhead is hot.


----------



## Laxguy

The Merg said:


> I believe that LaxGuy is referring to plot holes in the story. Even stories of fiction should hold true to the universe they are in.


Yes. We accept the notion of the Dome, that suddenly a township is enveloped by an impenetrable clear dome. We accept that people will do crazy things in reaction thereto, but those reactions have to be somewhat believable. But we don't accept physical properties or actions that are impossible with or without the dome. There's more to all this, but a couple of thoughts.


----------



## James Long

Are people expecting science with their fiction?


----------



## Laxguy

Heh. Well, a bit!


----------



## jdskycaster

I am all for fictional shows like this but when it is set in what appears to be present day small town America on planet earth I expect at least a rough attempt to respect science. Not just when it suits the plot like a gunshot ricochet off the dome to kill someone. I love sci-fi but for a show like this where Spielberg is involved I expect just a bit more. Was ET real? No, but when something outrageous happened, like a bunch of kids bikes suddenly flying through the air at least it was easily explained away by the fact that ET was an alien. So far no aliens have been involved nor inferred as being involved in the presence of the dome. If so, establish that plausibility early so the viewer can chalk all the crazy sh!t up to strange alien forces. 

Is that really too much to ask?


----------



## armophob

Maruuk said:


> And the redhead is hot.


See, these inconsistencies with reality just keep adding up.


----------



## armophob

Then they could have called it the "The Snow Globe".


jdskycaster said:


> The amount of wind in the dome is a stretch but what bothers me more is the river inside of a completely closed environment. Should have flooded the town or at least a very large area.


----------



## phrelin

jdskycaster said:


> Is that really too much to ask?


Hey, it's summer TV. And "Haven" is coming back this fall on Syfy. There's a town everyone could leave, theoretically. But they just hang around waiting to suffer some horrible tragedy. But I watch it. What can I say? :shrug:


----------



## Maruuk

I guess figuring where Barbie and Julia are headed, we could call this "science friction"...


----------



## TBoneit

There is as river in the dome? I remember the bridge but don't recall looking for water.

Under the Dome any water should be stagnant with no fresh water coming in nor water leaving. If water could come in and leave why nothing else.

Next where is the new channel cut by the interupted river as it detours around the Dam created by the Dome.

This is a show I am recording and then using a lot of fast forward or skip to view the few interesting parts.\

TB

P.S. Am I the only one wondering why the FireFox spell checker isn't working? It works over to BleepingComputer.com and they are running the same software as far as I know.


----------



## James Long

TBoneit said:


> P.S. Am I the only one wondering why the FireFox spell checker isn't working? It works over to BleepingComputer.com and they are running the same software as far as I know.


There is a thread over in Forum Support about that ...
http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/204020-need-spell-checker/#entry3127037

I had to turn it on for the new site (choose a dictionary).


----------



## Laxguy

TBoneit said:


> There is as river in the dome? I remember the bridge but don't recall looking for water.
> 
> Under the Dome any water should be stagnant with no fresh water coming in nor water leaving. If water could come in and leave why nothing else.
> 
> Next where is the new channel cut by the interupted river as it detours around the Dam created by the Dome.


Here's the definitive answer: The river is spring fed within the dome. It terminates in a lake which seeps back into ground water and evaporates into rain clouds, and the municipal water plant draws from there in varying quantities. The Dome extends far underground, but not to Moho!


----------



## jdskycaster

There was a scene or two in last weeks very windy episode shot by a small river.


----------



## jdskycaster

Well there you have it! The dome is controlled by an egg! Time for the locals to make an omelet.


----------



## Laxguy

Well, at least someone has enough propane to do so! Though once cracked, the egg's contents might multiply its contents so that the omelet will cover the entire floor of the Dome.... And is there enough cheese and sour cream for that??


----------



## lugnutathome

Can I get an 'amen' bruddah?

Don "I'm with you all the way on that thinking about her. . what were we talking about?" Bolton


Maruuk said:


> There are some inconsistencies and tedious characters like the ***** moms, but bottom line, it's Summer and there's nothing else on! And the redhead is hot.


----------



## TomCat

jdskycaster said:


> The amount of wind in the dome is a stretch but what bothers me more is the river inside of a completely closed environment. Should have flooded the town or at least a very large area. My daughter and I may watch one more episode but she was ready to throw in the towel after the last one did nothing to improve the plot. Everyone suddenly deciding to raid the stores was just silly. That would have happened in the first hour when everyone realized they were not getting out.


Well, there is always a period of denial when bad things happen, and it lasts about 3 days, give or take. And, this is a compressed story not happening in real time; we may be 6 or 7 weeks in, but the dome came down, at least in TV time, about 3 days ago. Maybe 4. Coincidentally, that is about when denial wears off, which pretty perfectly explains why the looting happened when it did.

But I agree, the looting scenes were pretty boring, and just a grab by the writers at low-hanging fruit; writers often erroneously conflate mayhem to be actual drama. It really isn't, and should not stand in for it, which is why I don"t watch and can't stand medical shows--too easy to wring drama out of medical issues which by their very nature can be pretty dramatic.

Writing, whether in books, articles, or TV and movies, or even blogs and forum posts, needs to expand my mind, needs to put an idea out there that I would not have thought of on my own, that is if it is to be of any entertainment or educational value to me. You either need to work hard at writing, or just be naturally interesting, like Maruuk. Writing typically implies hard work, and real thinking; it is not the same as typing. Looting was too predictable, and this week's script was comprised of a lot of typing, and not much real writing.

Bad writing aside, there is also a healthy portion of good writing in the show, and lots of stuff in this show is not all that predictable, and I honestly can't wait to see what happens next. Combine that with a cast of characters that you in general sort of like hanging with, and you have a summer show that tops the ratings, v_oila, Under The Dome_. I am getting a little alarmed by the body count, though.

And it _is _a summer, light fare, popcorn show, and they get a little more license in the continuity and believability department than say, _Schindler's List_. You have to suspend your disbelief that everything doesn't make perfect sense just a wee bit more. Pointing out the flaws of the world is a poor excuse for not being all that concerned about fixing your own flaws []. You can take that to an extreme and be righteously outraged that you are not really seeing real people and real scenery but instead are seeing only dancing LCD or plasma pixels behind a flat glass screen if you like, but really, _come on,_ what's the fun in that?


----------



## jdskycaster

Laxguy said:


> Well, at least someone has enough propane to do so! Though once cracked, the egg's contents might multiply its contents so that the omelet will cover the entire floor of the Dome.... And is there enough cheese and sour cream for that??


Now that's funny. :rolling: Some bacon would be good as well. I have to admit that even though a few of the scenes this week were sleepers finding the mini-dome peaked my interest. Absent that I would not be continuing on with this one but now I want to know. What the heck is that?


----------



## Maruuk

Wow, weak week. Gotta get better next time. Between ridiculously trite (and insufferable) baby birthings and bathos-soaked mommy croaking and silly propane wars and idiotic egg domes, not to mention nothing getting advanced one iota on the dome front at all, it was brutal. Somebody send some Monster Energy Drinks and a tub of Viagra to the writers' room.


----------



## MysteryMan

Maruuk said:


> Wow, weak week. Gotta get better next time. Between ridiculously trite (and insufferable) baby birthings and bathos-soaked mommy croaking and silly propane wars and idiotic egg domes, not to mention nothing getting advanced one iota on the dome front at all, it was brutal. Somebody send some Monster Energy Drinks and a tub of Viagra to the writers' room.


It would be nice if the next episode is better but if you look back to the beginning it get's worse with each succeeding episode. I don't know where this show's writers went to get their training on how to write a teleplay but they should definitely ask for their money back.


----------



## renbutler

My wife and I actually thought this was the first really good week.

Finding the apparent energy source of the dome was one of the biggest reveals in the entire series.

I think Junior is becoming more interesting. Portraying him simply as a nutjob wasn't very interesting -- but portraying him like his father, with his outward persona as a hero covering up something more sinister, makes his story more compelling.

There's probably a clue in the baby's birth and Alice's death. Perhaps the dome requires that a life be sacrificed for every new life that emerges?


----------



## tsmacro

renbutler said:


> There's probably a clue in the baby's birth and Alice's death. Perhaps the dome requires that a life be sacrificed for every new life that emerges?


Well this town is due for a baby boom then with all the deaths there's been so far! I do agree with another previous poster that the body count does seem a bit high. Who knows though maybe that's the whole point, trap a bunch of people in a dome and last person standing wins?


----------



## lugnutathome

Well the whole thing is cheesy so yeah for that at least.

Don "sour cream? Likely not but plenty of sour grapes here" Bolton



Laxguy said:


> Well, at least someone has enough propane to do so! Though once cracked, the egg's contents might multiply its contents so that the omelet will cover the entire floor of the Dome.... And is there enough cheese and sour cream for that??


----------



## jimmie57

I think the people are all food.
The small dome is to protect the egg until it hatches.
Then it will go away and the larger dome is to keep the people inside while the thing that grows from the egg hunts them down and eats them until it is grown.
Then the large dome will go away and it will be unleashed on the world.

LOL


----------



## Laxguy

Heh. They should have chosen a tastier crowd, with much higher density. 

I'm in this till the Dome is conquered, or it conquers us!


----------



## TBoneit

Laxguy said:


> Here's the definitive answer: The river is spring fed within the dome. It terminates in a lake which seeps back into ground water and evaporates into rain clouds, and the municipal water plant draws from there in varying quantities. The Dome extends far underground, but not to Moho!


I think of it more as a sphere.


----------



## Nick

Where can I get a _tub_ of Viagra???


----------



## Lord Vader

That stuff gives me raging headaches, Nick!


----------



## jimmie57

Lord Vader said:


> That stuff gives me raging headaches, Nick!


The trick for me is to take 2 Tylenol tablets 3 hours after taking the magic blue pill.


----------



## Maruuk

Does that stuff really work? Or is it a placebo effect?


----------



## jimmie57

Maruuk said:


> Does that stuff really work? Or is it a placebo effect?


See the PM to you.


----------



## RASCAL01

renbutler said:


> My wife and I actually thought this was the first really good week.
> 
> Finding the apparent energy source of the dome was one of the biggest reveals in the entire series.
> 
> I think Junior is becoming more interesting. Portraying him simply as a nutjob wasn't very interesting -- but portraying him like his father, with his outward persona as a hero covering up something more sinister, makes his story more compelling.
> 
> There's probably a clue in the baby's birth and Alice's death. Perhaps the dome requires that a life be sacrificed for every new life that emerges?


I agree, that is why the egg started to glow. It was not glowing before the baby or death.


----------



## Nick

Maruuk said:


> Does that stuff really work? Or is it a placebo effect?


For me, the beneficial effects of 5mg of Cialis typically lasts a day and a half. I take 10 mg* of Cialis every-other night at bedtime, so I wake up feeling semi-full and ready for whatever the day may bring.

*a monthly Rx of 8-20mg tabs / 2 = 16, taken every-other day lasts 32 days


----------



## The Merg

TMI!

- Merg


----------



## jimmie57

RASCAL01 said:


> I agree, that is why the egg started to glow. It was not glowing before the baby or death.


If a death has something to do with it, what about all the previous deaths ? There have been many already before the baby.


----------



## trainman

jimmie57 said:


> If a death has something to do with it, what about all the previous deaths ? There have been many already before the baby.


Maybe all the women in town will soon be found to be spontaneously pregnant.

Actually, maybe not-so-spontaneously would be more interesting: the dome making everyone horny, through means including showing them some "interesting" hallucinations. But I don't think they could get away with that on a broadcast network show.


----------



## Laxguy

That, and there's only a couple of women I'd care to see get "that way".


----------



## jimmie57

Laxguy said:


> That, and there's only a couple of women I'd care to see get "that way".


LOL
Maybe we have not seen them all.


----------



## renbutler

jimmie57 said:


> If a death has something to do with it, what about all the previous deaths ? There have been many already before the baby.


Sure, but perhaps birth begets death, and not the other way around.


----------



## Maruuk

Maybe it started to glow after it got ahold of Big Jim's Cialis stash...


----------



## TomCat

"Dammit, Barbie!"

Best ep yet.


----------



## jdskycaster

Agree. Liked this one and hope it continues to get better each week.


----------



## Doug Brott

Now the fun begins.


----------



## Laxguy

Monarchs everywhere! In fields, in tats: butterflies! But is there another type of Monarch? And when/how will he/she/it be revealed??
Tune in next week, same time, same......


----------



## oldschoolecw

Anyone else wondering when they were throwing the snow globes of cities at the Dome if they were activating Domes over those cities?


----------



## Laxguy

No, but I thought maybe a critical mass of "attacks" on the skin might trigger something.


----------



## jdskycaster

Most likely people living in those cities were getting splitting headaches for no reason whatsoever.


----------



## cj9788

Will Hank get out of the dome in time to bring down Hesienberg?


----------



## Laxguy

Great question! He's working awfully hard in The Dome, with so little to work with. What a difference watching him in BB.


----------



## TomCat

Dean Norris is on Letterman this week.

It will be interesting to get to know the man behind these roles.


----------



## jimmie57

Here is my theory after the last episode played.
Jr is going to be the Monarch since his mother painted him in a painting with the pink starts in it 9 years before this all happened.
The girl he had chained up that has the butterfly on her shoulder is going to be his mate / partner, whatever.


----------



## oldschoolecw

jimmie57 said:


> Here is my theory after the last episode played.
> Jr is going to be the Monarch since his mother painted him in a painting with the pink starts in it 9 years before this all happened.
> The girl he had chained up that has the butterfly on her shoulder is going to be his mate / partner, whatever.


After this past episode, I wonder if their wasn't a major accident at the drug making facility and they are all experiencing the drug effect? I really didn't like this episode as much as the other past ones.


----------



## Drucifer

My Q - Why would the Egg Bubble need to be carried? You would figure it could move on its own by some mysterious alien way.


----------



## Doug Brott

Just roll it. It's a ball after all.


----------



## James Long

So ... if the egg dome is the center of the dome does moving it move the dome? Will the dome recenter on the egg?

BTW: I believe that Jr is the fourth hand ... the two young couples that make up the show.


----------



## jdskycaster

Jr makes the most sense as the fourth hand. They need to rev up the next episode a bit more to keep this moving along.


----------



## Laxguy

James Long said:


> So ... if the egg dome is the center of the dome does moving it move the dome? Will the dome recenter on the egg?
> 
> BTW: I believe that Jr is the fourth hand ... the two young couples that make up the show.


Fourth hand----- must be getting up for a game of Bridge. Speaking of The Bridge, it's on inside of an hour!!

Moving the dome would be a bit messy, more than a few cows would perish, and water and sewer pipes would suffer.... so, I doubt it!


----------



## TomCat

oldschoolecw said:


> After this past episode, I wonder if their wasn't a major accident at the drug making facility and they are all experiencing the drug effect? I really didn't like this episode as much as the other past ones.


Agreed. There is only so much license for WTF? behavior that I can tolerate, and the whole idea of Big Jim being able to instantly mesmerize an entire town (who just had a major panic riot over supplies acting like a bunch of soccer hooligans two days ago) into giving up all of their weapons might be over the line.

And then there is Linda. As lovely and earnest as she is, she is only the _de facto _sheriff because the real sheriff is dead. And I never really felt that she has shown that she is up to the job. Last night she fired her sidearm at a lock on a shed housing a gazillion gallons of liquid propane. Really?

Barbie and Jim were worried about things going sideways, but if that had ended the way it could have, we could have actually seen how _Under The Dome 2 _might happen, which is that Linda blows up enough liquid propane all at once to solve Chesters Mill's dome problem permanently by blowing it into the lower stratosphere like the plastic cork from a cheap bottle of champagne. And then, for next season, the story picks up on the next Stephen King fictional New England burg that the dome lands on after it rockets away from Chesters Mill.

So yeah, getting a little thin. My propane fantasy makes as much sense as anything the writers have come up with so far.

But the good news is that any show is immediately improved by having the exceedingly lucious Natalie Zea added to the cast, although I hope she ends up back on _Justified _where she belongs. The problem here is that she was unavailable for so long that we are supposed to swallow whole the idea that she has been squatting in a vacant house for the last 8 days, and that her part in this story therefore deserves 10 minutes of boring exposition late in episode 7 or wherever we are, which was enough to literally put me to sleep. Which it did.

I'm glad that they added her, but this story is starting to look more like a high school play improvised on the spot than an actual CBS scripted drama.

And sadly, speaking of CBS, Dean Norris came off a little full of himself on Letterman, to put that nicely. OK, you've been a working actor for years, you're a Harvard graduate, and you have recent notoriety as a key character in two very popular TV shows all at once. Good for you. But really, how about a little humility instead of screaming to everyone that you're the man like some sort of untalented rap artist? I like both his nefarious characters a lot better than him after that after that appearance, and they are both major d***s. The creepy smile? Apparently that's not acting.


----------



## TBoneit

It isn't a dome, We are only seeing the top of a sphere.

My Guess


----------



## James Long

The mini-dome is certainly a sphere.


----------



## Laxguy

TBoneit said:


> It isn't a dome, We are only seeing the top of a sphere.
> 
> My Guess


Then they sure misnamed the program! I can't imagine it being a sphere, but then again, other things are a part of the show I can't quite swallow. But I'm still watchin'- you betcha! </Fargo>.


----------



## TomCat

It may be a sphere, but that does not seem to be the case, at least for the mini-dome, which now that it is uprooted and moved to the barn, seems to be a dome sitting on top of a chunk of dirt. I'll have to look closer next week to confirm that.

I'm actually starting to like Jr., and I think he might be a pretty good actor. Certainly there is no excuse for some of that behavior, but he is starting to look sympathetic, which is a lot more two-dimensional than most of the folks in this yarn seem to appear. Every other character seems to have but one layer.


----------



## oldschoolecw

TomCat said:


> It may be a sphere, but that does not seem to be the case, at least for the mini-dome, which now that it is uprooted and moved to the barn, seems to be a dome sitting on top of a chunk of dirt. I'll have to look closer next week to confirm that.
> 
> I'm actually starting to like Jr., and I think he might be a pretty good actor. Certainly there is no excuse for some of that behavior, but he is starting to look sympathetic, which is a lot more two-dimensional than most of the folks in this yarn seem to appear. Every other character seems to have but one layer.


It's all an act, I bet JR. is still a Psycho


----------



## yosoyellobo

oldschoolecw said:


> It's all an act, I bet JR. is still a Psycho


He does reminds me of Anthony Perkins.


----------



## Laxguy

Without the intensity....


----------



## Nick

Just my opinion, but I don't believe that the dome is a sphere.


----------



## James Long

TomCat said:


> It may be a sphere, but that does not seem to be the case, at least for the mini-dome, which now that it is uprooted and moved to the barn, seems to be a dome sitting on top of a chunk of dirt. I'll have to look closer next week to confirm that.


I wish I still had the episode on the DVR to help confirm that ... the dirt portion was also a dome shape. It looked like a dark bowl with a clear bowl set on top of it ... the dirt bottom bowl level with the bottom bowl.

We know the big dome extends deep under the earth ... deep enough that the tunnels do not go under it. The big dome could be a glass dome with vertical sides under the ground level ... but for how far down? If it has vertical sides forever it would come out the other side of the planet. If there was a limit on how deep the dome goes then one could go under it.

The mini-dome sphere gives a clue of what the large dome could do. It appears to be very close to vertical at the surface of the earth ... just like the big dome. I'm not sure the height of the dome is the radius of the dome ... but on the mini-dome it seems close.


----------



## Maruuk

The show isn't called in the sphere. So it has to be a dome. Except it isn't. Because a dome is only 180 degrees. And we know the "dome" goes way past 180 degrees and since it's near vertical at the surface, it has to begin curving inward below the surface. So one thing we know: the show is mis-titled. Ain't no dome.

So Jr. put her in the shelter just to protect her from the dome influence? That's pretty shaky logic. Sounds like the writers thought that up after the fact.


----------



## jdskycaster

With all the other scientific inconsistencies we have to overlook in this one the name of the show is one of the least on my list.


----------



## yosoyellobo

jdskycaster said:


> With all the other scientific inconsistencies we have to overlook in this one the name of the show is one of the least on my list.


No way I would have watch "Under The Sphere".


----------



## longrider

yosoyellobo said:


> No way I would have watch "Under The Sphere".


But it wouldn't be "Under The Sphere", it would be "Inside The Sphere"


----------



## Laxguy

James Long said:


> I wish I still had the episode on the DVR to help confirm that ... the dirt portion was also a dome shape. It looked like a dark bowl with a clear bowl set on top of it ... the dirt bottom bowl level with the bottom bowl.
> 
> We know the big dome extends deep under the earth ... deep enough that the tunnels do not go under it. The big dome could be a glass dome with vertical sides under the ground level ... but for how far down? If it has vertical sides forever it would come out the other side of the planet. If there was a limit on how deep the dome goes then one could go under it.
> 
> The mini-dome sphere gives a clue of what the large dome could do. It appears to be very close to vertical at the surface of the earth ... just like the big dome. I'm not sure the height of the dome is the radius of the dome ... but on the mini-dome it seems close.


The Dome can't mess with Moho! _*Nobody*_ messes with Moho.....


----------



## Laxguy

Maruuk said:


> The show isn't called in the sphere. So it has to be a dome. Except it isn't. Because a dome is only 180 degrees. And we know the "dome" goes way past 180 degrees and since it's near vertical at the surface, it has to begin curving inward below the surface. So one thing we know: the show is mis-titled. Ain't no dome.
> 
> So Jr. put her in the shelter just to protect her from the dome influence? That's pretty shaky logic. Sounds like the writers thought that up after the fact.


What indicates to you that it "has to be curving inward below the surface"?

Don't believe much of what Jr. says, if anything!


----------



## Rich

EdJ said:


> Yes, but we all know that the book is a mere suggestion of how the storyline will go. Often the book only supplies the main character and location. After that, it is all different... _*If I have read the book I have NEVER been happy with the movie or TV program it generated*_.


Were you satisfied with the movie versions of _Bridge on the River Kwai_ or _The Planet of the Apes_? If you happened to read the books, you might change your mind about that statement I highlighted. The same guy, Pierre Boulle, wrote both of them and they were terrible books. I think they were translated from French, that might explain why the English versions were so bad.

Rich


----------



## Nick

This is, as ole Willie Shakespeare once said, _"Much ado about nothing." _


----------



## Rich

Laxguy said:


> I think iPhones may do that. Obviously, one has to have been in a receiving location to have downloaded it.


I've been trying apps on my Galaxy 3 that record all conversations. They play back...when they work, which they don't seem to. I keep trying them tho.

Rich


----------



## Rich

jdskycaster said:


> I am all for fictional shows like this but when it is set in what appears to be present day small town America on planet earth I expect at least a rough attempt to respect science. Not just when it suits the plot like a gunshot ricochet off the dome to kill someone. I love sci-fi but for a show like this where Spielberg is involved I expect just a bit more. Was ET real? No, but when something outrageous happened, like a bunch of kids bikes suddenly flying through the air at least it was easily explained away by the fact that ET was an alien. So far no aliens have been involved nor inferred as being involved in the presence of the dome. If so, establish that plausibility early so the viewer can chalk all the crazy sh!t up to strange alien forces.
> 
> Is that really too much to ask?


There used to be a dividing line between science fiction and science fantasy, but that line has become terribly blurred and it seems as if anything goes now.

Rich


----------



## Rich

Lord Vader said:


> That stuff gives me raging headaches, Nick!


I like it when everything turns blue.

Rich


----------



## yosoyellobo

longrider said:


> But it wouldn't be "Under The Sphere", it would be "Inside The Sphere"


You say tomato I say...


----------



## Drucifer

Anyone care to guess are what the Falling Pink Stars are going to be?


----------



## oldschoolecw

Drucifer said:


> Anyone care to guess are what the Falling Pink Stars are going to be?


Falling Pink Stars


----------



## jdskycaster

JR goes on a drug induced tear through town. A girl with pink star tattoos gets run over.


----------



## trainman

Drucifer said:


> Anyone care to guess are what the Falling Pink Stars are going to be?


Marshmallows. No, wait, the stars are _orange_ -- it's the _hearts_ that are pink.


----------



## renbutler

Maruuk said:


> The show isn't called in the sphere. So it has to be a dome. Except it isn't. Because a dome is only 180 degrees. And we know the "dome" goes way past 180 degrees and since it's near vertical at the surface, it has to begin curving inward below the surface. So one thing we know: the show is mis-titled. Ain't no dome.


That's silly. There are many examples of domes resting on top of another non-domed structure. Think capitol buildings and sports stadiums.


----------



## Laxguy

Laxguy said:


> What indicates to you that it "has to be curving inward below the surface"?


Maruuk- I love physics, so please answer my post....


----------



## Doug Brott

Of all the Dome theories that I thought might be postulated .. whether it's a dome or sphere or a box .. well, that wasn't one of the ones I thought of.


----------



## James Long

What is underground and how far it goes just helps understand the environment and escape routes.


----------



## TomCat

Love it, hate it, watch it, don't watch it, pick apart the continuity and the logic if you like. I think the number of views and posts indicates that the show has caught our fancy. That can hardly be in dispute. Ratings are still strong, too.


----------



## Maruuk

The mini-dome appears to be a sphere. No reason it would not be a direct analog of the big dome. Thus given a vertical surface at ground level, the walls must curve under you below that level. If it was, say, an inverted test-tube shape with straight walls continuing straight down, the mini-dome would look like an old stock ticker glass...


----------



## Maruuk

The script has been pretty fuzzy about this: Did Jr. actually kidnap Angie underground to protect her from the dome effects, or not? Or was this about some psychic connection he felt they had to have relative to the dome? The script makes some veiled allusions to both but it's been left very confusing. And it's important because it affects whether Jr. is an evil psycho or a surprise good guy. Well, as good as a twisto like him can be.


----------



## yosoyellobo

Drucifer said:


> Anyone care to guess are what the Falling Pink Stars are going to be?


Kind of remain's me of the UFO from Close Encounters Of The Fourth Kind.


----------



## Doug Brott

well clearly the pink stars are a map to something ... It's just figuring out what that something is that's unknown.


----------



## renbutler

I admit the show started out kind of clunky and hackneyed, but it's started to gain a bit of richness and suspense to it in the past few weeks.

I enjoyed every separate story in Monday's (8/26) episode, and I was interested to see where each one was going.


----------



## Laxguy

Maruuk said:


> The mini-dome appears to be a sphere. No reason it would not be a direct analog of the big dome. Thus given a vertical surface at ground level, the walls must curve under you below that level. If it was, say, an inverted test-tube shape with straight walls continuing straight down, the mini-dome would look like an old stock ticker glass...


Why "must" the walls curve underground? Only if the mini is in fact a miniature of the big one....


----------



## jdskycaster

Now we are getting somewhere. Hopefully with this weeks developments they can kick this show into high gear.


----------



## heathramos

I'm still waiting for Snake Plissken to show up.


----------



## Maruuk

The deal where the kids are magically surrounded by a 3D map of the galaxy is a bit obvious. We are here, you are there. Welcome to the Universe, humans. That's the ultimate hackneyed sci-fi 101 Writing for Dummies.


----------



## Maruuk

I'm waiting for original dome-nut Charles Foster Kane to show up...


----------



## Nick

Drucifer said:


> Anyone care to guess are what the Falling Pink Stars are going to be?


Probably, harbingers of things to come, good or bad.


----------



## armophob

I have taken great hope from the show that after relentlessly stalking and imprisoning a female, she will eventuality begin to like me.


----------



## Laxguy

armophob said:


> I have taken great hope from the show that after relentlessly stalking and imprisoning a female, she will eventuality begin to like me.


Like Patty Hearst?

Guess it depends on her psyche and solidity. Then again, I've heard it is illegal in many states.......


----------



## oldschoolecw

armophob said:


> I have taken great hope from the show that after relentlessly stalking and imprisoning a female, she will eventuality begin to like me.


It didn't workout very well in Cleveland and he had 3.


----------



## Maruuk

In the movie/play "Carousel" Shirley Jones explains to her daughter that it's okay for her father to hit her (as he had brutally struck Shirley earlier in the flick) because when a guy who loves you beats you up it "feels like a kiss". Oscar Hammerstein must've been boning up on Sharia Law when he wrote that.

After all, Jr. was just doing it for her own good! Of course, just as all gay characters traditionally had to commit suicide in every Hollywood film, Jr. will have to die a horrible death for his politically-incorrect behavior. That's the New Hollywood morality at play.


----------



## armophob

oldschoolecw said:


> It didn't workout very well in Cleveland and he had 3.


He got away with it for 10 years and he didn't even have a dome or a mini dome with an egg and pink stars.


----------



## Church AV Guy

renbutler said:


> I admit the show started out kind of clunky and hackneyed, but it's started to gain a bit of richness and suspense to it in the past few weeks.
> 
> I enjoyed every separate story in Monday's (8/26) episode, and I was interested to see where each one was going.


Wow! I have just the opposite opinion of the show. I think, every week, that it just can't get more stupid, but it does--every week! Gee, we're stuck under a dome, so let's all just turn in our guns. OKAY! Let's start a fight club. Huh?!? dumped the SP after this one. It just overran my irrationality threshold.


----------



## James Long

I'll watch it for three more episodes (or whatever it has left this year) but I agree that the story is getting stretched.

"You lied to me and killed my husband ... but it was his fault so I'm OK with that."

Big Jim allowing "things to work out" ... and another death under the dome at his hand.

The beloved straight arrow sheriff allows a major drug operation to thrive as long as the drugs poison someone else's town.


----------



## Maruuk

Hey, you guys are applying logic to what's essentially a freak show. It's _supposed_ to be nonsensical. It's on network TV!


----------



## James Long

I said it myself over three weeks ago ...


James Long said:


> Are people expecting science with their fiction?


I was hoping for less of a soap opera ... but I don't know Steven King well enough to know if this is normal or one of those "based on a story by" derivations that is becoming "based on characters created by" - cashing in on the name to sell a less than the best product.


----------



## armophob

James Long said:


> I said it myself over three weeks ago ...
> 
> I was hoping for less of a soap opera ... but I don't know Steven King well enough to know if this is normal or one of those "based on a story by" derivations that is becoming "based on characters created by" - cashing in on the name to sell a less than the best product.


Very few adaptations of his books truly represent them well. Even the good movies are not close enough to the writing to be considered a Stephen King movie.
It (pardon the pun) seems that the television versions suffer the most. I think he knows the consequences and just enjoys the paycheck in his age these days. Heck he is touring in a band now and just having fun.


----------



## longrider

armophob said:


> Very few adaptations of his books truly represent them well. Even the good movies are not close enough to the writing to be considered a Stephen King movie.
> It (pardon the pun) seems that the television versions suffer the most. I think he knows the consequences and just enjoys the paycheck in his age these days. Heck he is touring in a band now and just having fun.


I have to agree, I have read The Colorado Kid and there is not much similarity to Haven. I have Under The Dome in my Kindle app and will see what I think of the comparison this winter. That said, I am enjoying the series. You just have to not try to rationalize everything. If you think about it Star Trek played fast and loose with science as we know it and nobody complained about that


----------



## phrelin

longrider said:


> I have to agree, I have read The Colorado Kid and there is not much similarity to Haven. I have Under The Dome in my Kindle app and will see what I think of the comparison this winter. That said, I am enjoying the series. You just have to not try to rationalize everything. If you think about it Star Trek played fast and loose with science as we know it and nobody complained about that


While I agree with you in that we just have to let it all slide, the original "Star Trek" did get more than its share of derision.







​That's The Trouble with Tribbles. :grin:​


----------



## James Long

Star Trek is set in the future. There will be plenty of scientific advances over the next few hundred years to explain the "discrepancies" people have with Star Trek. Just think of how far we have come with science over the past 100 years. Or even 50.

Then again, Under The Dome is set in an alternate reality where Chester's Mill exists in Maine.

Oh, and there is a dome over the town. 
(I'm not sure what is under the town ... other than a fresh water spring and a lot of buried secrets.)


----------



## Laxguy

Not one damn lobster, and has it occurred to anyone else that there's not even the slightest trace of a Maine accent? Still, I am watching eagerly.


----------



## trainman

Laxguy said:


> Not one damn lobster, and has it occurred to anyone else that there's not even the slightest trace of a Maine accent?


Some of the initial publicity said it was supposed to be Pennsylvania -- for example, this review, which came out the day of the first episode, refers to that.

Of course, nothing in the show has really indicated Pennsylvania, either. If I recall correctly, the license plates on the cars are highly generic.

And the boat Big Jim used in this week's episode had a North Carolina registration number (makes sense, since that's where the show is filmed).


----------



## Laxguy

There's been a number of mentions of a Maine town, and Maine gets a lot of tourists, so license plates are o.k. . 

Anyway, I miss me some Mainers this year!


----------



## Doug Brott

Are we there yet?


----------



## Laxguy

Aaay-yup!


----------



## pablo

James Long said:


> I said it myself over three weeks ago ...
> 
> I was hoping for less of a soap opera ... but I don't know Steven King well enough to know if this is normal or one of those "based on a story by" derivations that is becoming "based on characters created by" - cashing in on the name to sell a less than the best product.


It's definitely very "based on the characters created by".


----------



## heathramos

I found this last episode annoying



Spoiler



So...according to Big Jim and the new sheriff (and the radio guy), Barbi shot the reporter he was living with because she found out he killed her husband?

And she believed this after getting a call from Barbi trying to get help for her, going to the house and seeing she wasn't there and later finding out he had taken her to the hospital?

That makes sense?

Save the life of the person you supposedly shot? The only eye witness?



Umm...okay.


----------



## Laxguy

Well, that's but one of the problems with this ep. Many more, but I'm enjoying the un-plausibility of non-Dome events, YMMV.


----------



## Doug Brott

Max is dead? Say it isn't so.


----------



## renbutler

heathramos said:


> I found this last episode annoying
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> So...according to Big Jim and the new sheriff (and the radio guy), Barbi shot the reporter he was living with because she found out he killed her husband?
> 
> And she believed this after getting a call from Barbi trying to get help for her, going to the house and seeing she wasn't there and later finding out he had taken her to the hospital?
> 
> That makes sense?
> 
> Save the life of the person you supposedly shot? The only eye witness?
> 
> 
> 
> Umm...okay.


It became plausible when Linda saw Barbie with a gun and two more dead bodies. Jim played it well, even if it was predictable.


----------



## jdskycaster

How they played out the last episode was way too predictable and unimaginative. Hard to believe the writing is so pi$$ poor given the premise and all the places it could be taken.  Max could have been a really interesting character but they decided to make her into something she was not. Everytime she made a ridiculous sounding threat I kept thinking to myself, just take her out.....


----------



## Rich

Laxguy said:


> Not one damn lobster, and has it occurred to anyone else that there's not even the slightest trace of a Maine accent? Still, I am watching eagerly.


Ayup!

Rich


----------



## sigma1914

LOL It's so funny to see people complain and rip apart a TV show, but keep watching. Gluttons for punishment? :grin:


----------



## Laxguy

Really? You can't see the fun in that? Diff. strokes, fo' sho'.....


----------



## longrider

I am enjoying the show despite the logical inconsistencies. The only problem I have is that at the rate they are killing people off there wont be anyone left by the end of next season. I do hope that in the remaining 2 episodes this year we see what the connection is between the 4 teens and the dome



Spoiler



I do find it interesting the dome seems to be telling the 4 teens to kill Big Jim


----------



## yosoyellobo

longrider said:


> I am enjoying the show despite the logical inconsistencies. The only problem I have is that at the rate they are killing people off there wont be anyone left by the end of next season. I do hope that in the remaining 2 episodes this year we see what the connection is between the 4 teens and the dome
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I do find it interesting the dome seems to be telling the 4 teens to kill Big Jim


If the dome did not exist, the four teens might find themself on Breaking News on all the major Network.


----------



## Laxguy

I am waiting for the black dog to tell the kids what to do.... And Big Jim (tho he's small in height) with the stigmata already??!


----------



## cj9788

Didn't everything immediately around the dome get blown up when the army tried to take down the dome early on?


----------



## longrider

The dome is 10 miles in diameter so the bomb only took out the side it hit. However that does bring up another continuity point, the bridge the kids went to this week was the same spot we saw the bomb go off a few weeks ago


----------



## The Merg

longrider said:


> The dome is 10 miles in diameter so the bomb only took out the side it hit. However that does bring up another continuity point, the bridge the kids went to this week was the same spot we saw the bomb go off a few weeks ago


That's the thing though... They talked about going to a bridge, but they didn't go one. I thought they were at the same spot where the boy and girl ended up that one time with the reporter and the woman from the radio station. Yeah, I can't remember their names at all...

- Merg


----------



## Laxguy

How come none of the outsiders have set up peek shows for inside the dome. ie. you own the farm bordering a good part of the dome, put in refreshment stands, a bar, a platform with pay binoculars, and maybe a fight club or two.... nothing but $$$$!!

Pretend it's that Jim Carrey movie....


----------



## jdskycaster

^Excellent point! People would be cashing in on this one.


----------



## renbutler

An early episode explained that the military were restricting access to the area outside the dome. That was the episode when they allowed friends and families to communicate briefly (the day the bomb was launched).

Obviously they wouldn't want gawkers anywhere near this inexplicable situation.


----------



## Laxguy

Well, yes, I kinda knew that but there's no indication of how they're barricading it off. Especially seaward!


----------



## TomCat

They may have painted themselves into a corner. Now we are in a death match between whether Barbie can exonerate himself and Big Jim goes down for all of this, or whether Barbie has to pay. Both can't win, yet they are the two main leads and the writers have another season to dream up. About the only thing interesting will be how the writers get out of this dilemma. So we'll have an ep centering on Barbie the fugitive on the run chased by BJ and all his guns and probably a posse, and then a final ep that "wraps things up". Good luck with that. I care less each week.

Maybe Church AV Guy was right to get out; it has only become more preposterous. Now the kids are just making stuff up about what means what. No show in recent memory has made me yell at my TV more than this one.


----------



## Laxguy

I thought of a new title, "Fugitive in a Dome".... sounds like a hit, riiiiiiiight??!


----------



## jimmie57

At the rate they are killing each other off the show can't last much longer as everyone will be dead.
They should not have shot that fine honey so quickly. They could have spun a bunch on her character.


----------



## Laxguy

Ding Dong, the witch is dead! I hated that character, glad she's history...... or is she truly the devil and will be baaaaaack!?


----------



## yosoyellobo

Laxguy said:


> Ding Dong, the witch is dead! I hated that character, glad she's history...... or is she truly the devil and will be baaaaaack!?


This being the dome I am betting she be back.


----------



## mrro82

So if she died, who was born? 

Sent from the other side of the Milky Way with my S4.


----------



## longrider

mrro82 said:


> So if she died, who was born?
> 
> Sent from the other side of the Milky Way with my S4.


That theory was blown away a while ago. If there was a birth every time someone died the clinic would be nothing but a maternity ward by now...


----------



## mrro82

That theory was blown away a while ago. If there was a birth every time someone died the clinic would be nothing but a maternity ward by now... 

Damn. Always late to the party lol. Oh well. 
Sent from the other side of the Milky Way with my S4.


----------



## Church AV Guy

TomCat said:


> They may have painted themselves into a corner. Now we are in a death match between whether Barbie can exonerate himself and Big Jim goes down for all of this, or whether Barbie has to pay. Both can't win, yet they are the two main leads and the writers have another season to dream up. About the only thing interesting will be how the writers get out of this dilemma. So we'll have an ep centering on Barbie the fugitive on the run chased by BJ and all his guns and probably a posse, and then a final ep that "wraps things up". Good luck with that. I care less each week.
> 
> *Maybe Church AV Guy was right to get out*; it has only become more preposterous. Now the kids are just making stuff up about what means what. No show in recent memory has made me yell at my TV more than this one.


Hey, I'm in it for the duration. Um, this thread, not the show. This thread is infinitely more entertaining and rarely challenges me to turn off my brain. There is plenty of detail here to keep up with the show, but noting's perfect. 

Do you think next year will take place in the exact same time frame, but this time from the point of view of OUTSIDE the dome? They couldn't call it Under the Dome though, could they?


----------



## Laxguy

Right. Hafta be summat like "Looking into The Dome". 

What will be revealed: the translucent material contains thousands of HD cameras (which are, of course, also translucent), and so we'll have a great big Truman Show.... OH, wait, we already have that....


----------



## trainman

Church AV Guy said:


> Do you think next year will take place in the exact same time frame, but this time from the point of view of OUTSIDE the dome? They couldn't call it Under the Dome though, could they?


Heh...someone suggested that on another forum, and I said that was okay, but it would have to depict the outside world gradually becoming more and more Utopian. In the final episode of the season -- as, let's say, the multinational crew of astronauts is about to lift off on the first mission to build the Mars base, right after the cure for the common cold is announced -- everyone realizes that all these advancements in humanity are the result of the dome having isolated all of the world's stupidest and most violent people.


----------



## yosoyellobo

trainman said:


> Heh...someone suggested that on another forum, and I said that was okay, but it would have to depict the outside world gradually becoming more and more Utopian. In the final episode of the season -- as, let's say, the multinational crew of astronauts is about to lift off on the first mission to build the Mars base, right after the cure for the common cold is announced -- everyone realizes that all these advancements in humanity are the result of the dome having isolated all of the world's stupidest and most violent people.


----------



## Laxguy

Great idea, but the dome would have to be many multiples of its current size. Besides, aren't a few of the kids all right?


----------



## russ9

Laxguy said:


> I thought of a new title, "Fugitive in a Dome".... sounds like a hit, riiiiiiiight??!


I was thinking "Under The Dumb."


----------



## Church AV Guy

trainman said:


> Heh...someone suggested that on another forum, and I said that was okay, but it would have to depict the outside world gradually becoming more and more Utopian. In the final episode of the season -- as, let's say, the multinational crew of astronauts is about to lift off on the first mission to build the Mars base, right after the cure for the common cold is announced -- everyone realizes that *all these advancements in humanity are the result of the dome having isolated all of the world's stupidest and most violent people*.


Oh, you mean the writers of this show! I get it.


----------



## fluffybear

Laxguy said:


> Great idea, but the dome would have to be many multiples of its current size. Besides, aren't a few of the kids all right?


Apple never falls far from the tree


----------



## renbutler

longrider said:


> That theory was blown away a while ago. If there was a birth every time someone died the clinic would be nothing but a maternity ward by now...


It was?

The theory that I postulated wasn't that somebody is born every time somebody dies. Only the people around whom the dome is operating would be affected by this. Alice is Norrie's mom, so her death wasn't just random like most of the others; it had a particular meaning. Norrie saw a vision of her mom near the mini-dome in the woods. Clearly she had more meaning than the other random fatalities.


----------



## renbutler

Why is a Big Bang replay being shown in the Dome slot?


----------



## longrider

I show Under the Dome set to record in 27 minutes, both ToDo list and Guide


----------



## longrider

renbutler said:


> It was?
> 
> The theory that I postulated wasn't that somebody is born every time somebody dies. Only the people around whom the dome is operating would be affected by this. Alice is Norrie's mom, so her death wasn't just random like most of the others; it had a particular meaning. Norrie saw a vision of her mom near the mini-dome in the woods. Clearly she had more meaning than the other random fatalities.


I see your point, I was more making a joke about the rate they are killing people. At this rate the show will end after season 2 due to no more people left.


----------



## Laxguy

longrider said:


> I show Under the Dome set to record in 27 minutes, both ToDo list and Guide


Mine is scheduled for 9 pm on my local CBS, PDT.


----------



## James Long

Tennis anyone?


----------



## Laxguy

If you're referring to the men's final today of the US Open.....Wow! First three sets were electric, and fourth wasn't bad, either....


----------



## James Long

Just the reason for a 27 minute delay in evening programming (eastern and central).


----------



## The Merg

And I didn't find out till I went to play it back and of course my Genie didn't buffer CBS...


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Laxguy

Ah, now I get the tennis reference- as I had taped it long before, and there was no hint of delay. Still, a match for the ages.

So, I saw the entire show, and, well, I've forgotten how to put in spoilers, so I will just say that Hank (the actor's character in BB) isn't fully believable as a mean ass killer.


----------



## renbutler

James Long said:


> Just the reason for a 27 minute delay in evening programming (eastern and central).


Thanks. I'm glad I noticed that the Dome wasn't on yet. I normally don't check recordings that I'm not watching live. Thankfully, I was able to manually extend the recording of the entire episode.


----------



## jimmie57

Since a lot of the First Run episodes of a lot of shows are in between seasons I find myself watching on the same night that they run. I usually wait for half the show to be run and then start.
Last night I FF2 until the show started and then extended the stop time.


----------



## jdskycaster

For prime time network shows the Hopper has saved me quite a few times. Of course this could also be viewed as provided an opportunity to sit through another bad episode.


----------



## sigma1914

It'll be on Amazon Prime on Friday for free if you have Prime.


----------



## oldschoolecw

Just tried to watch it and was ticked that only 33 minutes were on after TBBT. I will watch it on Amazon later in the week


----------



## oldschoolecw

I couldn't wait for Amazon and for some reason my Tivo can now do Xfinity OnDemand and PPV'S so I checked and there it was last nights episode. And it may be the best episode so far, watch it when you get a chance, great stuff.


----------



## Todd2

Laxguy said:


> If you're referring to the men's final today of the US Open.....Wow! First three sets were electric, and fourth wasn't bad, either....


So a girl sport is the reason my whole dvr schedule shifted???


----------



## Laxguy

Todd2 said:


> So a girl sport is the reason my whole dvr schedule shifted???


Tennis is not a feminine or female sport per se.

Two of the world's best male athletes squared off yesterday and it was awesome.


----------



## jimmie57

Laxguy said:


> Tennis is not a feminine or female sport per se.
> 
> Two of the world's best male athletes squared off yesterday and it was awesome.


+1
I never did play this sport. I tried it a couple of times and quickly ran out of breath and twisted my ankle.

These guys are out there running and hitting for a very long time, several hours, in the heat doing what they do.
I do wish the females would learn to play and not make all those sounds that they are making nowadays.


----------



## Laxguy

Yes, there's far too much loud exhales from men and women. I bet it's Nick Bollitierra's (sp) doing.


----------



## James Long

Laxguy said:


> Yes, there's far too much loud exhales from men and women. I bet it's Nick Bollitierra's (sp) doing.


For a moment I was wondering which character was exhaling loudly ... then I realized you were talking about tennis.
Apparently the late running match is still interfering with the show.


----------



## Laxguy

James Long said:


> For a moment I was wondering which character was exhaling loudly ... then I realized you were talking about tennis.
> Apparently the late running match is still interfering with the show.


Oooops! Back to topic: Weren't there some loud exhales in the beginning with Jr. and the one attractive teenager? The one he later Shanghaied?


----------



## cj9788

if Big Jim was not all ready over the cliff, he took a running dive this past episode. Can he pull it off or will his version of the truth come unraveled?


----------



## oldschoolecw

cj9788 said:


> if Big Jim was not all ready over the cliff, he took a running dive this past episode. Can he pull it off or will his version of the truth come unraveled?


It has to come unraveled, because the Dome sees everything and will put a major hurt on the town if he doesn't come clean.


----------



## Doug Brott

Once Big Jim kills everyone he will have won.


----------



## trainman

Doug Brott said:


> Once Big Jim kills everyone he will have won.


Talk about a Pyrrhic victory!


----------



## TBoneit

longrider said:


> I see your point, I was more making a joke about the rate they are killing people. At this rate the show will end after season 2 due to no more people left.


Oh my, If this runs to a second season, I'm not going to bother watching that. It isn't that good. As it is I find my skipping through it trying to find something interesting.


----------



## phrelin

Well, it's going to have second season. From CBS Renews Amazon Deal for 'Under the Dome' Season 2:



> Amazon will bring CBS' summertime hit "Under the Dome" back for season 2, under a renewal that keeps the Internet company the exclusive online subscription-video distributor for the show.
> 
> Drama from Steven Spielberg's Amblin Television, based on Stephen King's bestselling novel, will return to the Eye for its second season in the summer 2014, as previously announced. Amazon's Prime Instant Video service will offer the episodes four days after broadcast, as under their previous pact.
> 
> For CBS, the Amazon deal along with international pacts made "Under the Dome" profitable from the get-go, CEO Leslie Moonves said, speaking Wednesday at the Bank of America Merrill Lynch Media, Communications and Entertainment conference. "We basically were in profit regardless of what the network rating was," he said. "Then when the network rating went through the roof - and it's the highest-rated drama in the summer since 1991 - that became gravy."


----------



## lugnutathome

I'm speculating Barbie will develop superpowers, Angie's Monarch tattoo will enable her to fly, her brother and his new girlfriend will discover what youth at that age usually discover, and Big Jim will turn out to be an AI minion of the dome's. :angel:

Don "and then there is the invasion of the vacuum cleaner salesmen, followed by the ******* olympics" Bolton



TBoneit said:


> Oh my, If this runs to a second season, I'm not going to bother watching that. It isn't that good. As it is I find my skipping through it trying to find something interesting.


----------



## James Long

Angie's tattoo is not a monarch. Already been discussed on the show.


----------



## longrider

It is coming back next year: http://tvline.com/2013/07/29/under-the-dome-season-2-renewed/


----------



## James Long

We've known that since July 29th:



oldschoolecw said:


> 'Under the Dome' renewed for Season 2 on CBS, coming in summer 2014
> 
> http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsidethebox/2013/07/under-the-dome-renewed-for-season-2-on-cbs-coming-in-summer-2014.html?track=zap2it-email-newsletter-July292013


----------



## Laxguy

I cannot believe it's actually a "hit". I enjoy it, but partially due to the slips, gaffes and plot twaddling. Almost wrote "twat plodding" but that wouldn't be polite. Plodding works, though.


----------



## Maruuk

CBS will repeat the DVR-truncated episode at 8 p.m. Saturday (Sept. 14).


----------



## RASCAL01

GOOD TO KNOW


----------



## Doug Brott

Laxguy said:


> I cannot believe it's actually a "hit". I enjoy it, but partially due to the slips, gaffes and plot twaddling. Almost wrote "twat plodding" but that wouldn't be polite. Plodding works, though.


Actually, you did write "twat plodding".


----------



## oldschoolecw

Maruuk said:


> CBS will repeat the DVR-truncated episode at 8 p.m. Saturday (Sept. 14).


It's not showing up to record on my TIVO and my guide has it for 9 PM Saturday when I went ahead.


----------



## longrider

oldschoolecw said:


> It's not showing up to record on my TIVO and my guide has it for 9 PM Saturday when I went ahead.


That is because the DVR thinks it already recorded it. The software has no way of knowing that what was recorded was not what was scheduled.


----------



## Laxguy

Doug Brott said:


> Actually, you did write "twat plodding".


Dang, cain't get nuttin' by dat Brott.....


----------



## oldschoolecw

longrider said:


> That is because the DVR thinks it already recorded it. The software has no way of knowing that what was recorded was not what was scheduled.


Oh, I thought they could code it some how to record once again because the first time it was not recorded properly


----------



## GordonT

longrider said:


> That is because the DVR thinks it already recorded it. The software has no way of knowing that what was recorded was not what was scheduled.


I had the same issue, but when I saw that they were going to replay the episode, I deleted the partial recording. After several hours (and a reboot) the replay episode has still not been added to my To-do list. I even changed my Series Link to record Episode Type (Both) and it's still not in my To-do list. I guess I can wait until tomorrow evening and manually set that episode to record, but it doesn't seem like I should have to do that.


----------



## yosoyellobo

Why wait until tomorrow?


----------



## Doug Brott

28-day rule ..


----------



## longrider

Even though you deleted it it still knows that it has been recorded and wont record again automatically for 28 days. Just set a manual recording and you will be fine


----------



## mrro82

I downloaded it the Wednesday using on demand. Why didn't you guys? 

Sent from the other side of the Milky Way with my S4.


----------



## yosoyellobo

Not in HD.


----------



## The Merg

GordonT said:


> I had the same issue, but when I saw that they were going to replay the episode, I deleted the partial recording. After several hours (and a reboot) the replay episode has still not been added to my To-do list. I even changed my Series Link to record Episode Type (Both) and it's still not in my To-do list. I guess I can wait until tomorrow evening and manually set that episode to record, but it doesn't seem like I should have to do that.


The easy way to do the manual recording is to just Select on the partial recording in your PlayList. Click on View Upcoming and find the episode on Saturday and then hit Record. It will definitely record it then. No need to adjust your Series List settings at all. If you already deleted the "bad" recording, go to the SL and select View Upcoming from there.

- Merg


----------



## Maruuk

Sorry, CBS changed the airtime to 9 ET from their original announcement of 8. Just to screw things up again!


----------



## MysteryMan

Maruuk said:


> Sorry, CBS changed the airtime to 9 ET from their original announcement of 8. Just to screw things up again!


CBS: Can't Broadcast Systematically.


----------



## The Merg

Sorry, CBS changed the airtime to 9 ET from their original announcement of 8. Just to screw things up again!


Which is why I posted about how not to do a manual recording and to select the episode itself to record. Didn't know about the time change, but since the Guide Data was updated, it recorded still.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## oldschoolecw

Maruuk said:


> Sorry, CBS changed the airtime to 9 ET from their original announcement of 8. Just to screw things up again!





oldschoolecw said:


> It's not showing up to record on my TIVO and my guide has it for 9 PM Saturday when I went ahead.





Maruuk said:


> Sorry, CBS changed the airtime to 9 ET from their original announcement of 8. Just to screw things up again!


As I posted the other day, it said 9PM in the guide


----------



## Maruuk

Yeah for some reason they got the time wrong in their original press release. But the guides had it right. Though First Run Only was gonna play havoc with that repeat title so you had to punch manually.


----------



## cj9788

Sports running longer than the allotted time is such a pain in the ass and why I oh so loved a west coast feed of the networks. Allways recorded any show that had a sporting event scheduled prior to showtime on the west coast feed. Damn you NAB.........


----------



## Maruuk

Good point. When you want to know you got a show, go West young man!


----------



## RASCAL01

So who is the Monarch?


----------



## Doug Brott

What is the Monarch?


----------



## Laxguy

It's a time-share company!


----------



## James Long

> So who is the Monarch?


We'll find out tonight ...

I think it is ...


Spoiler












*Julia Shumway*

Still from Tonight's Episode


----------



## oldschoolecw

James Long said:


> We'll find out tonight ...
> 
> I think it is ...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Julia Shumway*
> 
> Still from Tonight's Episode


And after she saves Barbie, they will make little monarchs


----------



## trainman

I think the "Monarch" reference was just letting them know that it's time to break into the canned food supply.










Or letting them know that the animals in town are going to become anthropomorphic, as seen in this ad.


----------



## Laxguy

Heh. Complete with a gay lion! (Not that there's anything wrong with that.)


----------



## yosoyellobo

James Long said:


> We'll find out tonight ...
> 
> I think it is ...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Julia Shumway*
> 
> Still from Tonight's Episode


Mmmm


----------



## oldschoolecw

Spoiler



Would Dean Norris, if he gets killed tonight. Be the first actor to die in a span of 25 hours on new episodes of 2 different shows?


 Just wondering, Breaking Bad spoiler also


----------



## oldschoolecw

Are you kidding me? Now we have to wait 9 months to see what happens :nono:


----------



## yosoyellobo

oldschoolecw said:


> Are you kidding me? Now we have to wait 9 months to see what happens :nono:


At least we know who the mother is in a few weeks.


----------



## Maruuk

Haven't seen it yet but, surprise, sounds like they explain exactly....nothing. It's the Lost formula, keep piling on mysteries, then never really explain them. Just tack on more mysteries every season.

I do hope they develop the outside/military involvement more, it's a real breath of fresh air. The inside the dome stuff is getting awfully repetitious and stale, just like the air in there. See Bad Big Jim and crazy Jr. See them fail. See Barbie save the day. They need a secret tunnel or portal to generate some new characters and energy. Conflict with the outside world would be fun.


----------



## jimmie57

I think the aliens have closed in the town so that they can learn to communicate with the earth people and understand how they work.
Then, one day they will try to take over the outside world and use the people that they have held inside the dome to help them.
Then it will turn into another War of the Worlds.


----------



## jdskycaster

Now that we have some specific info of what the dome is for I too am more interested in what will happen outside of it.


----------



## Nick

Well, that's it for me. Can't put my finger on it but it's both weird and has become boring at the same time. It's gone from dome to dumb.

Canceled my ST, just don't care any more.

Carry on...


----------



## Doug Brott

Just got interesting to me ... Go figure.


----------



## James Long

Maruuk said:


> Haven't seen it yet but, surprise, sounds like they explain exactly....nothing.


I've seen it ... and they do a fair job of explaining things. They left a cliffhanger ... which is not a bad thing for a renewed show. It is better than a cliffhanger on a canceled series.


----------



## Maruuk

You guys have intrigued me now., w/watch tonight.


----------



## Church AV Guy

jdskycaster said:


> Now that we have some specific info of what the dome is for I too am more interested in what will happen outside of it.


Me too, but then it couldn't be called UNDER the dome anymore, could it.


----------



## Maruuk

Aha, like I said back on page one or so...to protect them! Leaving us with 2 possibilities: asteroid hit or nuke war. Nukes are passe. Gotta be asteroid. Then Chester's Mill becomes Eden.


----------



## James Long

Or an alien invasion (other than the aliens who are protecting Chester's Mill). Tune in next year and maybe find out.


----------



## Maruuk

O yeah, that's a good one too! And is Monarch Julia carrying a cosmic love child bun in the oven? Could Jr. possibly be more of a gullible dipstick??

When does it come back, next Summer?


----------



## James Long

Yes. 13 more episodes next summer.

Food for thought:
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/under-domes-brian-k-vaughan-630158

"The Hollywood Reporter turned to executive producer Brian K. Vaughan to respond to burning questions about the season, the creative direction of the series and his vision for season two."

"Next season is exciting for us because it's a season where everybody knows they're not getting out and they're clearly trapped -- and this is the new normal. We'll get to go to some places that the book never got to go to."

"Otherworldly beings behind the dome in the book were there for very malicious reasons; they'd put this dome down to toy with the people of Chester's Mill. We now know that the people behind our dome have a very different reason: Their dome is there to keep us safe. That will be a major focus of next season, and we know Julia has the power to bring the dome down. Similarly, Big Jim might have the power to bring down the dome as well but he wants it to remain for very different reasons. Those are the two big answers we're left with, and we will see what big answers come next season."


----------



## klang

James Long said:


> Yes. 13 more episodes next summer.
> 
> Food for thought:
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/under-domes-brian-k-vaughan-630158
> "


Thanks for that.

Interesting that it seems Stephen King is quite involved with the show going forward.

As long as the redhead is there, I'll be back.


----------



## Kentstater

Save the Redhead, save the world(show)


----------



## renbutler

Nick said:


> Well, that's it for me. Can't put my finger on it but it's both weird and has become boring at the same time. It's gone from dome to dumb.
> 
> Canceled my ST, just don't care any more.
> 
> Carry on...


Good for you. I never understood others who keep watching just to complain about it.

My wife and I, OTOH, found it to be increasingly "must-see" viewing. I'm glad we had a show to watch together after the Falling Skies season ended and before a couple of our faves started in the fall.


----------



## Maruuk

So it's a classic Good Vs. Evil battle shaping up with Julia as the angel representing "the light" and Big Jim as the Devil representing the forces of darkness.

Best line ever in the show, from Barbie: "Worse. You're a politician."


----------



## renbutler

I figured a lot of people would like that line, but I thought it was pretty forced. And too easy.

I enjoyed seeing Norrie smile for the first time when the butterfly started flying around. She actually looked kind of cute for a change when she wasn't all mopey (although I know she had her reasons not to smile so much before).


----------



## TBoneit

Nick said:


> Well, that's it for me. Can't put my finger on it but it's both weird and has become boring at the same time. It's gone from dome to dumb.
> 
> Canceled my ST, just don't care any more.
> 
> Carry on...


That reminds me I loved the "Carry On"Movies

I watch Haven, That is enough Stephen King for me.

I may never return next season.


----------



## toobs

Lame show. It's sad that they screw up the story from the book.


----------



## James Long

They needed something less finite for the TV show.


----------



## phrelin

I'd complain about this show except my mantra from June through August is "it's summer fare."


----------



## cj9788

It is a great show, I never read the book so I do not know what the differences are. I know That I hated The Stand mini series because it paled in comparison to the book. I have been reading this thread since the beginning and I love all the comments about how this is not real or that could never happen. It reminds me of that show about the Submarine starring Andre Brauer. People were saying a sub can not dive at that angle or some other nonsense and that too made me laugh. IT IS MAKE BELIEVE PEOPLE IT IS NOT REAL so the writers can do pretty much what ever they want. All those nit pickers out there I feel sorry for ya because you can never really truly enjoy anything with out saying "that is not real" or "that would never happen in real life"

Now I just wonder how Barbie is gonna escape the gallows, will Junior defy Big Jim or will pink star fairies come and carry Barbie away.....


----------



## Maruuk

+1 on "Summer fare".


----------



## Drucifer

> "_Under the Dome_" Returns Monday, June 30 at 10:00 PM, With the Premiere Episode Written by Stephen King


READ MORE


----------



## MysteryMan

Already have my Genie set to record season two.


----------



## dpeters11

I'll probably still be reading his new book at that point.


----------



## oldschoolecw

I don't think this season is nearly as good as last. It seems that they didn't take their time on writing season 2's script.


----------



## yosoyellobo

Were they using Surface Pro?


----------



## oldschoolecw

yosoyellobo said:


> Were they using Surface Pro?


It looked like it.


----------



## RunnerFL

dpeters11 said:


> As Stephen King adaptations go, Misery and Shawshank were excellent. I think Dead Zone was as well, but it's been a while since I've seen that one.


Needful Things was awesome and so was the original version of The Shining. Kubrick did it justice.


----------



## RunnerFL

yosoyellobo said:


> Were they using Surface Pro?


Yup, product placement.


----------



## Drucifer

oldschoolecw said:


> I *don't think this season is nearly as good as last.* It seems that they didn't take their time on writing season 2's script.


Well they did kill off one of the sexier characters.


----------



## James Long

Drucifer said:


> Well they did kill off one of the sexier characters.


One or two at least ... it is disrupting the flow of the show.


----------



## dpeters11

RunnerFL said:


> Needful Things was awesome and so was the original version of The Shining. Kubrick did it justice.


I'd forgotten about Needful Things. I had some issues with The Shining, similar to what King didn't like. Plus I still see Shelley Duvall as Olive Oyl (same year).


----------



## yosoyellobo

Took me years to read The Shining. Could not get by certain parts. Never knew if it was the book or certain herbs.


----------



## toobs

No matter how you look at it, the show is horrible.


----------



## RunnerFL

toobs said:


> No matter how you look at it, the show is horrible.


I disagree...


----------



## oldschoolecw

Just as I was ready to quit watching, it's pulled me back in. Best episode of season 2 so far as of last night


----------



## Drucifer

Been renew for next summer

SOURCE


----------



## mrro82

Good news. I thought this season picked up speed quite nicely. 

Sent from the jaws of my Hammerhead!


----------



## Laxguy

Just skimmed through S3|E3 and just can't get into it. 

How are others doing with the new season?


----------



## James Long

It is a strange year.


----------



## Laxguy

You can say that again. 

You can say that again.


----------



## hookemfins

Laxguy said:


> Just skimmed through S3|E3 and just can't get into it.
> 
> How are others doing with the new season?


I feel that this season has a "flash-forward" like feel. They get a glimpse of their lives a year from now then back to the present.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Rich

Laxguy said:


> Just skimmed through S3|E3 and just can't get into it.
> 
> How are others doing with the new season?


Not well. Found it boring, stopped watching.

Rich


----------



## Doug Brott

Still watching (and will) but it's definitely a different twist this time around. S3 is the least interesting of all so far, though which isn't a good sign.


----------



## NR4P

Doug Brott said:


> Still watching (and will) but it's definitely a different twist this time around. S3 is the least interesting of all so far, though which isn't a good sign.


Definitely agree. They may have jumped the shark.


----------



## jimmie57

NR4P said:


> Definitely agree. They may have jumped the shark.


It has reached the point that it is easy to FF over parts of it for sure.


----------



## Doug Brott

I don't know that the storyline is particularly problematic, but the pacing of the storyline sucks.


----------



## prushing

I'm still watching, but find myself drifting to doing something else while watching it. Just a crazy story change with absolutely no info whatsoever about what is going on. Not to mention adding all these new people, starting to remind me of Lost, but the writing/storytelling is not that good.

Sent from my KFTHWI


----------



## Rich

Try comparing _Under The Dome_ to _Better Call Saul_. I did and I just took my SLs for _Under The Dome_ off.

Rich


----------



## James Long

The preview of upcoming episodes at the end of this week's episode was more interesting than this week's show ... as if it was some sort of "promise" by the show --- stick with us, the show may be dragging today but we're going somewhere with it. We promise!

Of course, everything since they exited the cocoons could be yet another fantasy. Or an alternate reality. Or Fonz jumping a shark.


----------



## Laxguy

I've unsubbed the series, but will follow this thread with interest!


----------



## Drucifer

James Long said:


> The *preview* of upcoming episodes at the end of this week's episode was more interesting than this week's show ... as if it was some sort of "promise" by the show --- stick with us, the show may be dragging today but we're going somewhere with it. We promise!
> 
> Of course, everything since they exited the cocoons could *be yet another fantasy*. Or an alternate reality. Or Fonz jumping a shark.


I would not trust anything you see outside of the doom, from inside the doom at this point.


----------



## MysteryMan

James Long said:


> The preview of upcoming episodes at the end of this week's episode was more interesting than this week's show ... as if it was some sort of "promise" by the show --- stick with us, the show may be dragging today but we're going somewhere with it. We promise!
> 
> Of course, everything since they exited the cocoons could be yet another fantasy. Or an alternate reality. Or Fonz jumping a shark.


It has to be a fantasy. The recovery rate from injuries like shootings, punctures, beatings, ect. is unbelievable.


----------



## James Long

MysteryMan said:


> It has to be a fantasy. The recovery rate from injuries like shootings, punctures, beatings, ect. is unbelievable.


Residual effects from the cocoons and super goo may help heeling ... but considering that all the events we have seen since the dome came down have happened in the past three weeks in Chester Mills there is a remarkable recovery rate. 31 episodes (so far) covering three weeks of life? If "real life" recovery rates were used months should have passed. Suspension of belief is needed to allow any enjoyment of the series to continue.


----------



## TomCat

Normally it is suspension of _dis_-belief that allows viewers to accept the drama.

But that is often a bridge too far. I liked this show in season one, but immediately in season two it jumped the shark. I stopped watching, but saved the shows. The reason I am here is because I saw people saying it was getting good again, so I tried to jump back in. After 5 WTF's out loud in _dis_-belief of how the characters were acting, at the 40 minute mark I finally had to jump out. I like these characters, but it is hard to not start _dis_-liking them when the writers have them acting so brainless.

This seems like the far too common situation of talented writers leaving to be replaced by untalented writers, or talented writers with nothing left in the tank.

As they said in GOT, _"Shame! (ding ding ding) Shame! (ding ding ding) Shame! (ding ding ding)"_


----------



## Laxguy

TomCat said:


> Normally it is suspension of _dis_-belief that allows viewers to accept the drama.


Yes, that's the normal phrase, but it's odd, as both phrases seem to work fine.


----------



## Doug Brott

Most recent episode seems to finally be tying up some of the craziness that has been going on. Might be too little, too late from the sound of it. :lol:


----------



## prushing

James Long said:


> The preview of upcoming episodes at the end of this week's episode was more interesting than this week's show ... as if it was some sort of "promise" by the show --- stick with us, the show may be dragging today but we're going somewhere with it. We promise!
> 
> Of course, everything since they exited the cocoons could be yet another fantasy. Or an alternate reality. Or Fonz jumping a shark.


I noticed that too. It's like they realized hey we really screwed up with these first few episodes, but we are getting the story back on track. Don't tune out now, just wait. Now if they don't deliver in tonight's episode like they previewed, then I may stop watching.

Sent from my KFTHWI


----------



## Laxguy

Soooooo- what's the verdict??


----------



## Rich

Laxguy said:


> Soooooo- what's the verdict??


Just a guess, but I doubt there will be more seasons of this show.

Rich


----------



## longrider

I agree that this is probably the last season but it could get interesting the way the story line is developing



Spoiler



We now know that Acteon was after the eggs for an energy source but they definitely have more involvement as they have a way in and out of the dome. One of their agents (Christine) has become 'possessed' by the alien intelligence and can control most of the town people. This could go somewhere interesting


----------



## Doug Brott

Rich said:


> Just a guess, but I doubt there will be more seasons of this show.
> 
> Rich


Ha .. that's novel. :lol:

Yeah, this episode is actually the first one that I couldn't watch all of it. Lots of fast forwarding.
I am looking forward to the new story arc, though. This one ran really dry. I'd rather they do less episodes than add extra drivel.


----------



## James Long

I noticed that in one scene this week a person guarding a prisoner was reading a Stephen King book.









Probably the best part of the episode. 

At least we got to see the creation of the dome and mini-dome in the latest episode.


----------



## RunnerFL

Cancelled.... At least it gets an ending though.

http://thefutoncritic.com/news/2015/08/31/the-dome-will-come-down-and-its-mysterious-origins-revealed-during-the-series-finale-of-under-the-dome-thursday-sept-10-56212/20150831cbs02/


----------



## James Long

RunnerFL said:


> Cancelled.... At least it gets an ending though.
> 
> http://thefutoncritic.com/news/2015/08/31/the-dome-will-come-down-and-its-mysterious-origins-revealed-during-the-series-finale-of-under-the-dome-thursday-sept-10-56212/20150831cbs02/


They seem to have been working toward that. Soon the suffering (of watching the show) will be over.

(PS: I have been one of those suffering through it each week.)


----------



## dpeters11

I haven't watched this season, though it's on my DVR. I may just delete it and if I feel like watching it, go through Amazon.


----------



## RunnerFL

This season took a sharp left turn... I think it's still worth watching though.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Been suffering... but haven't watched the last 6 weeks. I had made the decision that IF it got cancelled I would catch up and watch... but if it got renewed for another season, I would bail and delete the unwatched ones.

So... the news of cancellation oddly has mixed feelings for me as now I feel compelled to watch!


----------



## Drucifer

These SciFi cancellations has me unsubscribing from several threads across a few forums as it seems these shows are getting mo' posts now then when they were running.


----------



## James Long

Probably why they are being cancelled. Not enough interest when they are alive. But it is good to see a proper sendoff.


----------



## Doug Brott

Show ended a bit oddly, but it's done. That's several hours I'll never get back.


----------



## gpg

Doug Brott said:


> Show ended a bit oddly, but it's done. That's several hours I'll never get back.


I wonder if the writers knew that episode would be the series finale. My reaction at the end was pretty much who cares. This series really ran out of steam pretty fast and ending it is a mercy killing for all concerned. I'm sorry I hung in there till the end.


----------



## James Long

The door is open for a sequel series. The resistance is in place and a problem still exists for them to fight.

Given funding there could be a "hunt for Dawn" show on cable.


----------



## NR4P

If you followed the news, the show's creators, producers, director's and cast didn't get the word that it wouldn't be renewed until the summer production was almost done. So if it appears that last show/finale was a bit rushed, that's why. Of course they left the door open for a follow on if a cable/sat company or Netflix wants it.

But it needed to end. Now we get to deal with Whispers and Extant next year for more of the Alien invasion stories.


----------



## armophob

I regret the time I spent on this show.
I knew better, but I stuck with it.

It never made me happy to watch it.
But I did not read the book and I thought there was a twist coming.


----------



## dpeters11

armophob said:


> I regret the time I spent on this show.
> I knew better, but I stuck with it.
> 
> It never made me happy to watch it.
> But I did not read the book and I thought there was a twist coming.


I stopped watching the series, but it deviated quite heavily from the book.


----------

